# Pif



## glovepuppy

Most of you know how it works. First to reply gets the cigars. That person then has 24 hrs to offer free smokes. And like the wheels on the bus - the whole thing goes round and round. Must wait at least 7 days to claim again.

I don't see any play it forward trades on this forum. Are they banned? I sure hope not cause I'm gonna ask ....

*Who Wants Some Free Smokes*  :w


----------



## Cigaraholic

ok!!


----------



## glovepuppy

You got 'em Cigaraholic. :w Check you PM box and get back to me.


----------



## Cigaraholic

Who wants some free smokes??????


----------



## glovepuppy

I hate to see ya hangin' buddy, so I'll take your smokes if you don't mind.

BTW ...

DC # 0303 3430 0002 2500 1648 
http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/netdata-cgi/db2www/cbd_243.d2w/output

... something's comin' your way.

pjg


----------



## Master of Disaster

Glovepuppy - The fact that you're getting some smokes back doesn't mean this PIF is ending prematurely does it? I just kind of realized how fun this passing stuff is and I would hate to see it end like this! 

How about a couple rules like: 
1) the free smokes need to include a certain number of certain valued sticks

and 

2) The receiver then posts what he got (to make it fun for those of us who will live vicariously through the other gorillas)

If we can shore this thing up a little and get some interest I say we try passing this thing around!

MoD


----------



## glovepuppy

Master of Disaster said:


> Glovepuppy - The fact that you're getting some smokes back doesn't mean this PIF is ending prematurely does it? I just kind of realized how fun this passing stuff is and I would hate to see it end like this!
> 
> How about a couple rules like:
> 1) the free smokes need to include a certain number of certain valued sticks
> 
> and
> 
> 2) The receiver then posts what he got (to make it fun for those of us who will live vicariously through the other gorillas)
> 
> If we can shore this thing up a little and get some interest I say we try passing this thing around!
> 
> MoD


I agree with you 100%. I also like your suggestions and 2nd the motion to include the rules in the bylaws of OUR PIF (you've been appointed as a board member of this PIF with those suggestions whether you like it or not).

I am not intending the PIF to end, I just noticed that your offer had stood unanswered for almost 3 days. I don't think there is much interest in this for some reason. I was intending on offering up free smokes again, per the rules of the game. Hopefully interest in this picks up, but no one else wants to take us up on our offers for free smokes we can just keep accepting the other's offer for FREE SMOKES.  :w

So let me know if i can get your free smokes or if you want to let some one else have a chance at them. Either way is cool with me. 

Thanks,
pjg


----------



## Master of Disaster

Glovepuppy -
It is Cigaraholic that has offered the free smokes and I (MoD) that has suggested we find some interest in the PIF. You have confused us (early onset Alzheimer's perhaps?)

That being said.... we have 3 people interested... so.... let's do this!

MoD

p.s. - is our other friend addicted to Cigarahol? I've never had any but if it's fermented from that juice at the bottom of my outdoor ashtray after a rain - I'll pass!


----------



## mr.c

I will lend a hand  Whoever answers this post will get some ..........CUBANS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master of Disaster

I Want Them!!!


----------



## Master of Disaster

OK.... so Cigaraholic will send some smokes to Glovepuppy.. Mr. C. will send some to me... and I will ask within 24 hours... and we will be well on our way to having this thing started!

Let's start posting what it is we receive..... and as far as the guidelines for what you send let's say at least 4-5 sticks with at least 3 being in the $4-$8 range? How's that?

I AM EXCITED!!!!!




MoD


----------



## glovepuppy

I'm so confused   

Someone please help.

Sorry about the mix up MoD. I think I'll go home and smoke two cigars and call ya in the morning. Hopefully that will clear up anything I may be coming down with.


----------



## mr.c

Send me a pm with your address and I will get it to you. :w 


Now cigarahol send sticks to me then?????? 

MOD send sticks out to whovere answers his post ????


----------



## glovepuppy

Master of Disaster said:


> OK.... so Cigaraholic will send some smokes to Glovepuppy.. Mr. C. will send some to me... and I will ask within 24 hours... and we will be well on our way to having this thing started! How's that?
> MoD


Somehow I got out of having to ask the question again. If its alright with everyone else, I think Mr. C should get cigars from Cigaraholic. Seem fair? Maybe we should wait to hear what Cigaraholic says.

Oh no, i'm getting confused again. I better up my dosage to three cigars tonight.


----------



## Master of Disaster

That seems right..... Then it's as if Mr. C answered Cigaraholics question and then (within 24 hours) posted his question.


And then Glovepuppy will be eligible to receive. Makes sense to me.

Mr. C - I have sent you a PM!


----------



## Cigaraholic

I just got home and am I the only one who's head is hurting trying to figure this out????


Well, Since I am such a fuc***g generous guy..........I am sending free smokes to glovepuppy, MD and Mr.C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll have em out in a few days since my work schedule sucks this week. Please send me addy's

Cigaraholic


----------



## summerkc

I'd like to be in on this whenever the next guy is ready to send. I'll be watching!


----------



## Master of Disaster

Alright SummerKC... I hope you're ready!

WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES??????

MoD


----------



## summerkc

ME! (Man I have a lot of time on my hands)


----------



## Master of Disaster

Well, I had your address from the Labor Day boxpass, but I sent it along with the box.. so.... PM me.

MoD


----------



## summerkc

Master of Disaster said:


> Well, I had your address from the Labor Day boxpass, but I sent it along with the box.. so.... PM me.
> 
> MoD


FYI, your PM box is full, I sent you an email though.


----------



## Master of Disaster

Got it.. fixed the Inbox thing... package will be sent out Thursday... sorry, but I won't have access to a post office tomorrow....

MoD


----------



## mr.c

pm'ed you MOD, Sent your parcel today


----------



## summerkc

Master of Disaster said:


> Got it.. fixed the Inbox thing... package will be sent out Thursday... sorry, but I won't have access to a post office tomorrow....
> 
> MoD


Well GOD! Just forget about it, I don't need your free cigars!  

:r


----------



## summerkc

Ok, I'll try to sneak it in:

Who wants some cigars for the LOW, LOW price of FREE?????


----------



## mr.c

summerkc said:


> Ok, I'll try to sneak it in:
> 
> Who wants some cigars for the LOW, LOW price of FREE?????


I guess that is too expensive for some, could you lower the price a little??? :r


----------



## summerkc

mr.c said:


> I guess that is too expensive for some, could you lower the price a little??? :r


Ok, how about: Buy some cigars now for $free, and for a limited time get some cigars for free!


----------



## sleepyjim

I'll partake of them freebies!

Price is right


Jim


----------



## summerkc

sleepyjim said:


> I'll partake of them freebies!
> 
> Price is right
> 
> Jim


Well, I'll have to go in the back and check with my manager first....

Ok, he said we can do it, but you have to buy the A/C and undercoating 

PM me w/ address.


----------



## mr.c

Anybody care to share what the have gotten in the PIF ?????? :w


----------



## summerkc

mr.c said:


> Anybody care to share what the have gotten in the PIF ?????? :w


I got a box of Pardron 1964 anniv.'s...

Just kidding I got:

Flor de Olivia Torpedo
Flor de Olivia Gold 
La Flor de Maria Mancini Magic Mountain
Quorum Robusto
Savinelli Fuerte Toro
Few unbanded ones

Thanks Master of Distaster!


----------



## Master of Disaster

Oh Yeah! ... It was my idea to post what we receive and I forgot to do it!

I was totally blown away to see that Mr. C sent me:

(2) Partagas Series D #4 
(2) Partagas Shorts
San Cristobal de Habana
Hoyo De Monterary Epicure #2


Can you believe it!!!!

Sorry SummerKC I couldn't truly "Pay it Forward"!!!
(also.... i pm'ed him and told him that the Quorum I sent was an "extra" and shouldn't count toward my "average".... if anyone is keeping score  )

Thanks Mr. C!


----------



## Jaxstraww

Not sure its a great idea to post what was sent. Personally I think it takes away from the game. If you go to any other board noone does that. They may comment a few weeks down the road on a review of one of the smokes sent but the idea isn't to out do each other. Send your best on. Not everyone is going to have an Opus to send but take what they have. You'll know if you got rooked. Many that I send are usually better than what I recieve. If you get 5 Morrow Castles then you know that you got played and then it would be a good idea to moderate that player from playing. That's why its always good to have at least one mod involved in a PIF or pass. I got confused on the first page. Try to keep the chatter down and in plain English "who wants free cigars" and "I do" then shake rinse and repeat the following day. Maybe start a second thread on PIF feedback. Example "thanks Puppie, great smokes sent"

Let me say one more reason not to have to list what was played. If I have someone that I have a long standing relationship accept my PIF I might work him above the call of duty and if he would post that it may stop others from playing thinking they have to come close to that. Not true. This is a good way to exchange some sticks and gift some nice smokes to other brothers that are deserving.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## glovepuppy

Irish said:


> Not sure its a great idea to post what was sent. Personally I think it takes away from the game. If you go to any other board noone does that. They may comment a few weeks down the road on a review of one of the smokes sent but the idea isn't to out do each other. Send your best on. Not everyone is going to have an Opus to send but take what they have. You'll know if you got rooked. Many that I send are usually better than what I recieve. If you get 5 Morrow Castles then you know that you got played and then it would be a good idea to moderate that player from playing. That's why its always good to have at least one mod involved in a PIF or pass. I got confused on the first page. Try to keep the chatter down and in plain English "who wants free cigars" and "I do" then shake rinse and repeat the following day. Maybe start a second thread on PIF feedback. Example "thanks Puppie, great smokes sent"
> 
> Let me say one more reason not to have to list what was played. If I have someone that I have a long standing relationship accept my PIF I might work him above the call of duty and if he would post that it may stop others from playing thinking they have to come close to that. Not true. This is a good way to exchange some sticks and gift some nice smokes to other brothers that are deserving.
> 
> Good luck!!!!


I agree.


----------



## mr.c

I was at cigar pass and they have a pif, they list the contents of what they recieved. Kinda like showing everyone what you got for christmas. 
Your call glove puppy. doesnt matter too me. 

joe


----------



## mr.c

Got Off work now so I have some time to post some thoughts on the matter. Picked this up at www.cigarpass.com

_In terms of CLASS, we know that every person's definition is slightly (and sometimes substantially) different from the next person. But for all intents and purposes, we'll make a distinction here. "Classy" is defined as mid-grade level sticks, such as CAOs, AVOs, Toranos, Padron Thousand series, Punch, etc... In terms of dollar value, between $3 and $8 per stick would be more than sufficient.

The package YOU send out can be any number of sticks... so long as you include at least 3 "classy" sticks. You can mix and match anyway you like._

*If you choose to include something nice (ie: premiums or ISOMs) as part of the PIF, then the Receiver shall not be held accountable for sending out something of equal quality. If you choose to include some lower end smokes, please make sure that you've already included the "classy" smokes as well.

Remember, this is NOT a game of one-upsmanship. It's about passing IT forward. Be fair. Have fun*

Gotta say that is how I feel about it. Didnt mean to make anyone feel shitty, or squish some toes, or outclass people (99.9% of the people here outclass me LOL) Was just trying to share the few sticks that I have and get some excitement going on in what is the first pass that I have been involved in.

I have been thinking lately about starting a mixed pass of habanos and domestics, So that:
Poeple that have never had Isoms can try them.
People that have Isoms can try different ones. 
AND Everyone can try different domestics.

Lately my passion/obsession has been with the cubans, and would like to share this with others, if it wasnt for someone helping me (to whom I am deeply in-debted, and I do mean in-debt-ed  ) I would have never had the chance to try some truly great cigars that can only be found comming from cuba.

joe


----------



## glovepuppy

sleepyjim said:


> I'll partake of them freebies!
> 
> Price is right
> 
> Jim


Ahheemmm! sleepyjim I think you know what you need to do. 
Don't let this thing die before it even gets really started.


----------



## sleepyjim

Sorry there fellas, been in the Hosp. But I am still alive so.......


WHO WANTS SOME FREEBIES?

Jim


----------



## MoTheMan

*Me, me, me!!*

*I'll play*. [This looks like fun]


----------



## sleepyjim

Mo not only are you the man but your one dam fast man!

You got it, send me your snailer.


My 2 pennies worth on listing is that we should not list specifics but rather:

"got my pif from joeblow and dam nice selcetion" or "got my pif from joeblow, thanks, I've been wanting to try a couple of them"

It may not be intended to be an oyutclass/match type thing but human nature is just that way.

Jim


----------



## cyclops

Ahem.

{waiting for MoTheMan's question}


----------



## MoTheMan

sleepyjim said:


> Mo not only are you the man but your one dam fast man!
> You got it, send me your snailer.
> My 2 pennies worth on listing is that we should not list specifics.
> Jim


PM sent.


----------



## MoTheMan

cyclops said:


> Ahem.
> 
> {waiting for MoTheMan's question}


Question?!?! 

Uh, can I be a little generous in my gif?!


----------



## MoTheMan

*OK.
Who wants a FREEBIE (pif)?!*


----------



## glovepuppy

Yo - I'll take one buddy!


----------



## MoTheMan

glovepuppy said:


> Yo - I'll take one buddy!


Send me a PM or e-mail & a preference of what your taste buds like (I already have an idea from your postings, but suggestions help).


----------



## cyclops

Crap! That was quick!

Another time, perhaps.


----------



## glovepuppy

And it is that time again!!!!

Who wants some free smokes?

Free smokes, Free smokes here. Come and get 'em while they're hot.

:w


----------



## cyclops

Me!

{you thought I'd pass it up...ha!}


----------



## SeanGAR

cyclops said:


> Me!
> 
> {you thought I'd pass it up...ha!}


Tic tic tic.....took you 8 minutes to answer. I'm disappointed. :r


----------



## cyclops

:fu :r


----------



## glovepuppy

cyclops said:


> Me!
> 
> {you thought I'd pass it up...ha!}


You got 'em. Check your PM box and get back to me, K?

pjg


----------



## cyclops

Done.

So...who wants some free smokes?!?


----------



## SeanGAR

cyclops said:


> Done.
> 
> So...who wants some free smokes?!?


Did somebody say "free smokes"? I'll be happy to take them my son. I'll PM you my addy.


----------



## cyclops

And you were calling me slow! An hour and 23? Shape up, soldier!

I have nonstop class tomorrow, but I'll ship them on Friday.


----------



## SeanGAR

So......uh........who  wants  some  free  smokes?


----------



## Master of Disaster

I'm Ready!!!! Hook me up! I love getting packages!

MoD


----------



## SeanGAR

Master of Disaster said:


> I'm Ready!!!! Hook me up! I love getting packages!
> MoD


You're in.

Please PM me your addy and I'll round up some snacks for you.


----------



## glovepuppy

glovepuppy said:


> You got 'em. Check your PM box and get back to me, K?
> 
> pjg


Something's headed your way Cyclops! :w

DC # 0303 3430 0002 2500 3383

pjg


----------



## SeanGAR

MOD

0303 3430 0000 3412 2565.

Enjoy
Sean


----------



## Master of Disaster

In the words of Hank Williams Jr......:

ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FREE SMOKES!?!?


----------



## dtrud0h

I didn't know he said that, ....

In the words of me getting some free smokes
yes :w


----------



## cyclops

:r And his first post too! Sneaky guy!


----------



## dtrud0h

Hi All, yeah I'm the noob that got the gars. I had alot of page switching to do last night b-tween reading the rules and registering and such.
Lurking has its rewards 
Once I figure this site out a little better I'l become a GREAT APE
BTW: anyone want some    
FREE SMOKES​


----------



## MoTheMan

Welcome to CS.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo

Welcome!


----------



## cyclops

Are we still saying what we got?

My cigars from glovepuppy came in today, and I was very happy with them! I got a RyJ Bully, a Punch Royal Coronation Tubo, a Perdomo 2 (not too familiar with the types...looks like a lonsdale?), a Fonseca robusto, and a Sherpa robusto. I was having a craving for a RyJ bully yesterday, and now I have one! The others I haven't tried before, so I'm really looking forward to sampliing some new cigars! :z


----------



## summerkc

dtrud0h said:


> ]anyone want some [/COLOR] [/SIZE] [/FONT]
> FREE SMOKES[/RIGHT]


Well, its been 7 days so....

I'll take your smokes young gorilla!


----------



## Master of Disaster

Wow... I got behind today... I was enjoying another NCSU Wolfpack Victory!

ok.. enough bragging....

PM me your address for a treat!


----------



## Master of Disaster

Alright DTrud0h..... on the way to the PO in about 30 minutes.

DC# 0103 8555 7493 2868 7973

Enjoy.. if you can't wait to know PM me and I'll tell you... here's a hint: they are all from Nicaragua... some of the best the country has to offer IMHO.

MoD


----------



## summerkc

Who wants some free smokes?


----------



## dayplanner

I do!

PM sent.


----------



## kansashat

Soooo, how do you play this game? I take it it is "fan's" turn to ask who wants some free smokes & the 1st guy who responds is the next on the list to ask that same question.
??? How many cigars do you send? Any rules to remember?

I haven't played these games before as I haven't been all that sure that I could live up to some of the smoking preferences of some of the brothers/sisters.


----------



## SeanGAR

kansashat said:


> Soooo, how do you play this game? I take it it is "fan's" turn to ask who wants some free smokes & the 1st guy who responds is the next on the list to ask that same question.
> ??? How many cigars do you send? Any rules to remember?


Mr. C found these on CP and they seemed good to people that responded here.

In terms of CLASS, we know that every person's definition is slightly (and sometimes substantially) different from the next person. But for all intents and purposes, we'll make a distinction here. "Classy" is defined as mid-grade level sticks, such as CAOs, AVOs, Toranos, Padron Thousand series, Punch, etc... In terms of dollar value, between $3 and $8 per stick would be more than sufficient.

The package YOU send out can be any number of sticks... so long as you include at least 3 "classy" sticks. You can mix and match anyway you like.

If you choose to include something nice (ie: premiums or ISOMs) as part of the PIF, then the Receiver shall not be held accountable for sending out something of equal quality. If you choose to include some lower end smokes, please make sure that you've already included the "classy" smokes as well.

Remember, this is NOT a game of one-upsmanship. It's about passing IT forward. Be fair. Have fun


----------



## dtrud0h

Thanks MoD I like Nicaraguans, I'll wait for the surprise


----------



## glovepuppy

Perfectly put SeanGAR.

Try and send some smokes that the other guy likes, or just send some smokes that you enjoy. There is no magic number to send or a minimum $ amount.

This game is about fun. It is NOT about unloading dog rockets. Do not send a package full of crappy cigars. I know that everyone's tastes are different, but everyone also knows what dog shit is when they see it.

pjg


----------



## mr.c

not my pif though. it s glovepuppies, and I difer to him.


----------



## mr.c

ok looks like g.p.y has spoken.


----------



## kansashat

Do you just jump in, or do I wait for 1f1fan to ask who wants some free smokes?

Sorry for the dumb questions.


----------



## SeanGAR

kansashat said:


> Do you just jump in, or do I wait for 1f1fan to ask who wants some free smokes?
> 
> Sorry for the dumb questions.


Ya gotta wait.

GP jumped on Mo's offer in 2 minutes.....refresh is your friend.

Sean


----------



## kansashat

Ok. Think I got it now.
Thanks guys.


----------



## MoTheMan

glovepuppy said:


> Try and send some smokes that the other guy likes, or just send some smokes that you enjoy. This game is about fun. pjg


I agree. It's about fun. What I like about a new cigar is the anticipation of the experience, of how my taste buds will get tantalized, as to where that smoke will carry me.

I've discovered so many smokes because somebody thought that a particular cigar would appeal to me (i.e. they taunted me with it -- LOL).


----------



## dayplanner

Ok...why waste time.

Who wants some free cigars?!


----------



## kansashat

I do! I do! Iwant to play!


----------



## glovepuppy

kansashat said:


> I do! I do! Iwant to play!


Now, wasn't that easy.


----------



## kansashat

Since I have practically zero patience, who wants some free cigars? I know your lurkin'!


----------



## kansashat

glovepuppy said:


> Now, wasn't that easy.


It was reasonably painless. I have been somewhat of a shy, introverted, shrinking violet most of my life.


----------



## kansashat

SINCE I SEEM TO BE HAVING TROUBLE YELLING.

PERHAPS ONE OF YOU FINE FOLKS WOULD LIKE SOME FREE CIGARS?


----------



## LeafHog

damn, k-hat I can't just leave you hangin. I'll take em. PM sent


----------



## Master of Disaster

I just got home tonight and got my PIF package from SeanGAR and HOLY DEAR DOODOO!!!!!!!!!! He outdid anyone's imagination.... Quick.. imagine the largest number of cigars someone could possibly send in a PIF package..... now double it!!!!!! Or to put it another way....THANK YOU SEANGAR!!!! If there was any question about whether or not Sean was the man.... let there be no doubt!!! I will be playing with cigars all night!!! And honestly that's what this PIF thing is all about - it's a simple truth.. we all like to "play" with our new toys!


----------



## glovepuppy

Nice work SeanGAR! :w


----------



## LeafHog

OK, my turn!


Who wants some free smokes? :w


----------



## AAlmeter

Ill give this a while...I do


----------



## AAlmeter

AAlmeter said:


> Ill give this a while...I do


a while??? should be whirl...damn nervous fingers

anyway

who wants some free smokes?


----------



## MoTheMan

sleepyjim said:


> Mo not only are you the man but your one dam fast man!
> 
> You got it, send me your snailer.
> 
> Jim


Got my "gift" yesterday morning (guess it was delivered in Monday's mail). Was way too (extremely) busy past 2 days to write, but thank you for the very nice selection. I'll be PM-ing you Jim with a coupla' questions.


----------



## dtrud0h

Thanks Master o' Disaster,
 Box came today, nice selection. BTW. Whats the unbanded one?


----------



## AAlmeter

eh hem

I'll try again

Who wants free CEEGARS?

Don't make me bomb myself...or get myself bombed! :al


----------



## SeanGAR

Fed ex man arrived with a box tonight at 8PM while I'm watching the sox, so I laid itby my feet and took out my trusty Camillus EDC.

Sox on box and box by socks.

Cracked it open and there was cyclops's PIF. Thanks John, I couldn't have raided your humidor and picked cigars I like better myself. I ran out of the Onyx a couple of weeks ago so this one is going to be a treat.

Oh, and AA...I can't leave a brother hanging so

I'LL TAKE YOUR FREE SMOKES!


----------



## AAlmeter

outstanding...PM me your address and Ill get them out tomorrow


----------



## SeanGAR

Anybody on the late shift want some free cigars? 
PM me your addy.


----------



## CigarHoss

If no one else has staked their claim yet, I would.

Even though you beat my Simon score. :u


----------



## SeanGAR

CigarHoss said:


> If no one else has staked their claim yet, I would.
> 
> Even though you beat my Simon score. :u


Hoss,
You're it. I'll send you a selection of smokes this afternoon.
Enjoy
SeanGAR


----------



## SeanGAR

CigarHoss said:


> If no one else has staked their claim yet, I would.
> 
> Even though you beat my Simon score. :u


Hoss,
better duck
0304 1070 0001 5768 6132
Sean


----------



## CigarHoss

Do you wait until you get your package before you ask?

Or do you just ask as soon as you're the acknowledged next PIF recipiant?


----------



## mr.c

you have 24 hours to ask the question


----------



## SeanGAR

mr.c said:


> you have 24 hours to ask the question


hehe...make them wait....stew beside their computer......refresh...refresh....out for a cigar :w and MISS the question AGAIN.


----------



## AAlmeter

SeanGar

I have to leave to go back home in about 10mins and I wont have time to send them out today....but theyll be coming at you by tomorrow morning. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## kansashat

1f1fan said:


> Ok...why waste time.
> 
> Who wants some free cigars?!


I recieved an awesome package today from 1f1fan today. It had a coupla Fuente's (one a Short Story), CAO Italia, Monte White, & one little petite corona that has a home applied band that says RASCC. Is this what I think it is?

Thanx ififan!


----------



## dayplanner

kansashat said:


> I recieved an awesome package today from 1f1fan today. It had a coupla Fuente's (one a Short Story), CAO Italia, Monte White, & one little petite corona that has a home applied band that says RASCC. Is this what I think it is?
> 
> Thanx ififan!


Glad you liked the package. I love the short stories, haven't had the new CAO yet and yes, the little pc is something from that special place. I just had one last night, they are smoking well. Give it a little rest and enjoy!


----------



## dtrud0h

Summer KC,
Your package went out today, not quite as impressive as that recieved by Kansashat. Ok I'll be honest, not NEARLY as impressive. Hope you enjoy just the same.

DC# 0300 1290 0006 5890 0436


----------



## summerkc

dtrud0h said:


> Summer KC,
> Your package went out today, not quite as impressive as that recieved by Kansashat. Ok I'll be honest, not NEARLY as impressive. Hope you enjoy just the same.
> 
> DC# 0300 1290 0006 5890 0436


Thanks, I can't wait!


----------



## CigarHoss

"I voted FOR asking if anyone wants free cigars...before I voted against it..."

Ok...the style of John Kerry doesn't quite work here, but

WHO WANTS SOME FREE CIGARS???


----------



## glovepuppy

ME ME ME ME ME ME ME!

I see your favorite cigar is the same as mine. Gotta see what else you like if our tastes are the same. :w


----------



## LeafHog

AAlmeter,

Clear some inbox space!!! Shipped your package today, should be there when you get back. Have a good weekend!


----------



## CigarHoss

glovepuppy said:


> ME ME ME ME ME ME ME!
> 
> I see your favorite cigar is the same as mine. Gotta see what else you like if our tastes are the same. :w


You got em! PM your addy.

You're a LGC fan?


----------



## AAlmeter

LeafHog said:


> AAlmeter,
> 
> Clear some inbox space!!! Shipped your package today, should be there when you get back. Have a good weekend!


All clear sir! Thanks and looking forward to it.

And SeanGar, your package is heading to the post office right now.


----------



## glovepuppy

Quick turn around.

WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKIES?


----------



## LeafHog

Got my package from k-hat. What a great BOTL!! Nice selection of really excellent smokes, several of which I haven't tried before! I'm particularly all aflitter over that Gran Habano #3!! Thanks again k-hat!


----------



## friendoofop

I'll take a turn, glovepuppy...

...sounds like fun to my newb self!


----------



## glovepuppy

friendoofop said:


> I'll take a turn, glovepuppy...
> 
> ...sounds like fun to my newb self!


You got em. I'll PM you the DC # when they go out.


----------



## CigarHoss

Glovepuppy:


0103 8555 7491 8422 2004

USPS Priority Mail


----------



## glovepuppy

CigarHoss said:


> Glovepuppy:
> 
> 0103 8555 7491 8422 2004
> 
> USPS Priority Mail


Go me! Go me! Oh yeah, its my birthday.

Man am I bored at work or what? 

Thanks Hoss. I will be doing the pee-pee dance by my mailbox until the package arrives.


----------



## kansashat

LeafHog said:


> Got my package from k-hat. What a great BOTL!! Nice selection of really excellent smokes, several of which I haven't tried before! I'm particularly all aflitter over that Gran Habano #3!! Thanks again k-hat!


Your welcome LH. Unfortunately, no ISOM. Hope you like your smokes.


----------



## kansashat

glovepuppy said:


> Go me! Go me! Oh yeah, its my birthday.
> 
> Man am I bored at work or what?
> 
> Thanks Hoss. I will be doing the pee-pee dance by my mailbox until the package arrives.


Happy Birthday GP. Don't pee your pants. :r


----------



## friendoofop

Early bird gets the w....err, cigars.

Who wants 'em?


----------



## glovepuppy

kansashat said:


> Happy Birthday GP. Don't pee your pants. :r


It's not really my birthday.


----------



## kansashat

glovepuppy said:


> It's not really my birthday.


Wull then go ahead & pee your pants.


----------



## CigarHoss

Maybe it's not polite to tell...but man, this is like Christmas for me. Sean, it's like you went through my cigar label collection and personally picked favorites for me...Hoyo's, CAO Brazilia, Carlos Torano, A. Fuente...and I can't wait to try the others.

I've had Partagas cigars before, but never with the word "Habana" on the label. What on earth does this mean???  :u  

I can't thank you enough...seriously...you've made a Texan very happy today.


----------



## friendoofop

Hmm...it's been 24 hours....need I remind all of those who are lurking that 
Somebody's giving away free cigars??!
Aww come on...I don't wanna feel like I killed the pass!


----------



## mr.c

friendoofop said:


> Hmm...it's been 24 hours....need I remind all of those who are lurking that
> Somebody's giving away free cigars??!
> Aww come on...I don't wanna feel like I killed the pass!


I'll Take 'Em!!!!!

pm sent!


----------



## friendoofop

mr.c said:


> I'll Take 'Em!!!!!
> 
> pm sent!


Glad somebody came around and took them. Will pm tracking info hen they go out..hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## mr.c

Ok *Who 's next for some free cigars ??????????????????????????*


----------



## (909)

mr.c said:


> Ok *Who 's next for some free cigars ??????????????????????????*


HOOK ME UP!!!


----------



## mr.c

(909) said:


> HOOK ME UP!!!


pm me some 411 mr.(909) need and addy and they will go out today


----------



## glovepuppy

CigarHoss said:


> Glovepuppy:
> 
> 0103 8555 7491 8422 2004
> 
> USPS Priority Mail


Got the package today at noon, great selection CigarHoss. How did you know i liked LGC. 

Thanks again,
pjg


----------



## (909)

I've got too many smokes!!!

Who wants some FREE SMOKES?


----------



## mr.c

pm address 909 please


----------



## dayplanner

summerkc said:


> Who wants some free smokes?


Got my package from summerkc today. Very nice selection including an AVO, RyJ Reserve Maduro, some Padrons and a big Hoyo Excalibur.

Thanks again!


----------



## kansashat

(909) said:


> I've got too many smokes!!!
> 
> Who wants some FREE SMOKES?


You still hangin' there? Did mr c take em? If not, my 7 days are up so I will.


----------



## (909)

kansashat said:


> You still hangin' there? Did mr c take em? If not, my 7 days are up so I will.


I thought you'd never ask!!!

My humidors not that bad is it?

Got your pm, you're all set.


----------



## mr.c

Ok (909) they are in their way :z 


0303 2460 0001 3296 4832


----------



## kansashat

Well, I overslept this morning. Am about 2 hours behind, but it's going to be a long day & I won't be home til fairly late, so......

*Who wants some free cigars?*


----------



## CigarHoss

glovepuppy said:


> Got the package today at noon, great selection CigarHoss. How did you know i liked LGC.
> 
> Thanks again,
> pjg


You're welcome...wish I had had something of the more Cuban persuasion to share with you, but hope you enjoy them anyway.


----------



## mr.c

friendoofop said:


> Hmm...it's been 24 hours....need I remind all of those who are lurking that
> Somebody's giving away free cigars??!
> Aww come on...I don't wanna feel like I killed the pass!


Got your package friendoofop, Damn nice sticks!!! Cigars that I have been dying to try. Ashton VSG, Pam, cao italia, perdomo reserva - which end of that do I lite???? :r :r I wont list them all ...

Very well done, 

joe


----------



## kansashat

kansashat said:


> Well, I overslept this morning. Am about 2 hours behind, but it's going to be a long day & I won't be home til fairly late, so......
> 
> *Who wants some free cigars?*


*No takers? I suppose I'll have to smoke this Diamond Crown myself.*


----------



## MoTheMan

kansashat said:


> *No takers? I suppose I'll have to smoke this Diamond Crown myself.*


Ooh! OK, OK, I want.

I'll PM you with my addy.


----------



## kansashat

MoTheMan said:


> Ooh! OK, OK, I want.
> 
> I'll PM you with my addy.


Mo. Still waiting for the address. We could wait til the Breton Vintage Corojos come in. I've been curious about those.
Leafhog kinda missed out last week cause the DC's & Sosa's came in after I mailed his package.


----------



## MoTheMan

*So, who wants some . . .  FREE CIGARS!!? *
Gee
.
.
.
. . . I wonder who's up at this hour??


----------



## summerkc

I'm up now, but I'll let someone else take your Cubans, since you blessed me with that great birthday present!  Thanks again!


----------



## mr.c

the bigger question is why are you up this early mo ??


----------



## dayplanner

Mo,

If they are still available

I Do!!!


----------



## MoTheMan

mr.c said:


> the bigger question is why are you up this early mo ??


Actually, I'm three hours behind you guys!!
Was up late -- have an interview later today and the morning off so I slept in!!



1f1fan said:


> Mo,
> 
> If they are still available
> 
> I Do!!!


Alright 1f1fan!! They're yours. Send me your addy.



summerkc said:


> I'm up now, but I'll let someone else take your Cubans, since you blessed me with that great birthday present! Thanks again!


 You're welcome!!  And Happy B-day again!!


----------



## dayplanner

Excellent.....

PM comin at ya Mo.


----------



## (909)

Mr. C.......................Got your package today!!! It's like Christmas in October!!!

YOU ROCK!!


----------



## dayplanner

Going to bed soon. :s


I've got some cigars if anyone wants them!


----------



## AAlmeter

1f1fan said:


> Going to bed soon. :s
> 
> I've got some cigars if anyone wants them!


If you insist


----------



## dayplanner

AAlmeter said:


> If you insist


You got em'

PM me with your address.


----------



## AAlmeter

Here we go again... :z 

WHO WANTS FREE CIGARS?


----------



## MoTheMan

1f1fan said:


> Excellent.....
> 
> PM comin at ya Mo.


Package went out Priority Mail today, dropped it off at lunchtime.
Gotta admit, I was a little generous [BWAHAHAHA]. You should have it by early next week.
Enjoy 1f1fan.  :w


----------



## kansashat

Recieved a great package from 909 today. I can tell our tastes are similar. Another Short Story too! Something small without a band.....hmmm. What could this be?

Mo's package has not went out yet. Am waiting for next weeks shipments so I can add some new stuff. I must admit to a little trepidation about sending Mo a package, but I will do my best.

I trust, like me, Mo is not in any danger of running out of something to smoke while I drag my cowardly feet.


----------



## MoTheMan

kansashat said:


> Mo's package has not went out yet. Am waiting for next weeks shipments so I can add some new stuff. I must admit to a little trepidation about sending Mo a package, but I will do my best.


*ROFL*
Dude, generosity is always a good thing, no matter what size it comes in.
we are all BOTL (& SOTL)


kansashat said:


> I trust, like me, Mo is not in any danger of running out of something to smoke while I drag my cowardly feet.


Figured if I smoked a cigar a day without any more purchases, I have enough to last me about 22 years. Man, that's smokin'!! :w


----------



## cyclops

MoTheMan said:


> *ROFL*
> Figured if I smoked a cigar a day without any more purchases, I have enough to last me about 22 years. Man, that's smokin'!! :w


Wow! I'm freaking amazed! That must be a daunting task, trying to figure out what to smoke! 8000 cigars?!?


----------



## SeanGAR

Has anybody jumped on AAlmeter's free cigars? 

I got his last PIF package and it was packed with GREAT stuff. 

But I think he was trying to kill me, because there was a grenade (JdN Antano gran consul) in there. Little did he know I've been vaccinated and I love those guys. 

Thanks!


----------



## AAlmeter

SeanGAR said:


> Has anybody jumped on AAlmeter's free cigars?
> 
> I got his last PIF package and it was packed with GREAT stuff.
> 
> But I think he was trying to kill me, because there was a grenade (JdN Antano gran consul) in there. Little did he know I've been vaccinated and I love those guys.
> 
> Thanks!


Enjoy them..but be careful, a couple of those could put your eye out.


----------



## dtrud0h

Alright AAlmeter,
I guess since all the others are at the lol herf or somewhere you and I aren't i'll have to take those cigars off you hands.

I might have read this wrong, but it looks like noone has said "oooh me, oooh me" yet.


----------



## AAlmeter

Theyre all yours. Just PM me your address.


----------



## dtrud0h

anybody want some FREE CIGARS?


----------



## friendoofop

dtrud0h said:


> anybody want some FREE CIGARS?


Well Hell, I ain't gonna let ya hang for too long!
I'll take them if ya still got them. PM on its way.


----------



## friendoofop

Somebody take my cigars before I smoke them all by myself!

Who wants some free smokes?


----------



## dayplanner

MoTheMan said:


> Package went out Priority Mail today, dropped it off at lunchtime.
> Gotta admit, I was a little generous [BWAHAHAHA]. You should have it by early next week.
> Enjoy 1f1fan.  :w


Mo, just got the package today. A little generous huh? ....I will be going shopping for a new mailbox tomorrow. Thanks Mo, excellent selection of those evil dark-side smokes :w


----------



## kansashat

Hey Mo,
Your package is on the way.....0301 0120 0007 1341 3929. It is small, but I put some good ones in there.

Thanx!

Hat


----------



## MoTheMan

Thanks,

I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## kansashat

Mo,

Another small package sent today...0301 0120 0007 1341 4643.

See ya,

Hat


----------



## MoTheMan

kansashat said:


> Mo,
> 
> Another small package sent today...0301 0120 0007 1341 4643.
> 
> See ya,
> 
> Hat


Whoa!! (LOL)

I think I'm getting dizzy.


----------



## friendoofop

It's been a few days, so I'll have to remind everyone again. Seems as though this one may be ending soon.

WHO WANTS FREE CIGARS?


----------



## Arleban

Sorry, I just read through the first 8 pages to see what needed to be done on my turn. 

I want some free smokes!

"If you're friends of P, then you're friends with me.
If you're smokin' with P, then you can smoke with me."

Uh...paraphrased that chorus a bit.


----------



## friendoofop

Arleban said:


> Sorry, I just read through the first 8 pages to see what needed to be done on my turn.
> 
> I want some free smokes!
> 
> "If you're friends of P, then you're friends with me.
> If you're smokin' with P, then you can smoke with me."
> 
> Uh...paraphrased that chorus a bit.


All yours...PM sent.


----------



## MoTheMan

kansashat said:


> Mo,
> 
> Another small package sent today...0301 0120 0007 1341 4643.
> 
> See ya,
> 
> Hat


Both packages arived yesterday.
Nice assortment.
I'm familiar with some of them, but a few, Gran Habano, Estaban Cruz, are new to me.
Thanks hat. Looking forward to enjoying them.

Mo


----------



## kansashat

MoTheMan said:


> Both packages arived yesterday.
> Nice assortment.
> I'm familiar with some of them, but a few, Gran Habano, Estaban Cruz, are new to me.
> Thanks hat. Looking forward to enjoying them.
> 
> Mo


You will notice St. Mo, that there is no return address on the packages. My evil plan will bear more fruit. I have your address & you don't have mine. I intend to torture you with periodic cigar bombs. You will have no way to return any. In my evil genius I have created a plan to drive St. Mo bat$h!t crazy!!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!

To the few folks who may know my address. You must not, under any circumstances, give Mo the Man my addie. You must help me to bring my plan to fruition, or suffer the consequences!


----------



## friendoofop

I certainly hope the patron saint of cigars doesn't become angry and unleash the mighty wrath of the cigar gods on us all.

:r


----------



## kansashat

I will let you know when another is on the way. :r


----------



## MoTheMan

kansashat said:


> I will let you know when another is on the way. :r


Whoa dude!!
At least let me nudge you a bit more towards the dark side (LOL) first.
Mighty generous of you. Thanks.


----------



## Arleban

I think I am ready now. Ahem...

WHO WANTS TO SMOKE FREE?

And have their eyeballs bleed from the text color?


----------



## kansashat

Arleban said:


> I think I am ready now. Ahem...
> 
> WHO WANTS TO SMOKE FREE?
> 
> And have their eyeballs bleed from the text color?


Somebody needs to take this FNG's cigars & then bomb him/her back. Sorry Arelban....I haven't got a handle on whether you are a guy or a gal. All I know is you are raising a daughter.

Peace.


----------



## Arleban

FNG? I don't think I have seen that acronym before. Is it good?  

I am a guy and a great, big dorky dad at that. I love my daughter, she is already picking her head up and moving it around at 1 month. I smoke outside because of her and it's getting cold. Yikes! 

I also promise not to send a whole bunch of mild "newbie-bodied" smokes.


----------



## DonJefe

I'll smoke 'em!!


----------



## Arleban

That's what I like to hear!! PM me with your addy and I'll get them on the way this weekend.


----------



## DonJefe

PM has been sent!


----------



## DonJefe

Why waste time, who wants some freebies?


----------



## cwaddell_1

DonJefe said:


> Why waste time, who wants some freebies?


Don't want to leave you hanging. I'll take them!


----------



## DonJefe

PM me your address and they are yours.


----------



## AAlmeter

dtrud...

They're on their way as of tomorrow. Sorry about the long delay, I finally have wheels again so I will be able to get to the post office tomorrow. Ill make it worth your wait.


----------



## cwaddell_1

OK, It's my turn now:

WHO WANTS FREE CIGARS?


----------



## cwaddell_1

Anyone, anyone?


----------



## DonJefe

cwaddell_1 said:


> Anyone, anyone?


Nobody wants some free cigars? What gives?!


----------



## cwaddell_1

Yeah,
What the hell!?! Do you guys think I smoke dog rockets or something? I guess I will have to prove I don't to the brave soul that responds to the question:

WHO WANTS FREE CIGARS?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Ok, I'm brave but I'm not really sure how it works. This will be my first pass. If you could PM me with how it works I would be more than happy to participate.

Thanks


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Alright all you LLG's before I ask the "real" question, you know the one in big bold print, I have a question that only a complete newb to the PIF would ask. How do I send cigars in the mail? How do I package them so that they arrive in excellent condition? Thanks for all the help everybody, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## MoTheMan

LasciviousXXX said:


> Alright all you LLG's before I ask the "real" question, you know the one in big bold print, I have a question that only a complete newb to the PIF would ask. How do I send cigars in the mail? How do I package them so that they arrive in excellent condition? Thanks for all the help everybody, just shoot me a PM.


Freezer strength ZipLock bags work fine and can keep freshness for up to 2wks. I like using tissue or paper towels in packing the plastic bag in the shipping box.
I like using Priority Mail when shipping. You can pick up the boxes at the POost Office, and if the package is small enouch it'll cost less than $4 to ship. Turn around is usually 2-3 working days.

MoTheMan


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Thanks Mo, I appreciate the help. I'm looking forward to participating more in these types of passes. They seem like loads of fun.


----------



## MoTheMan

MoTheMan said:


> Freezer strength ZipLock bags work fine and can keep freshness for up to 2wks.MoTheMan


P.S. Before you seal the bag give the contents a couple of puffs of warm moist exhaled air from your lungs. The humidity in your breath will help keep them fresh for 2 weeks easy!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Gentleman AND a scholar


----------



## MoTheMan

LasciviousXXX said:


> Gentleman AND a scholar


Let's not forget a Cigar Junkie.   (LOL)


----------



## LasciviousXXX

OK everybody I think I have it down now. So............

Who Wants Some Free Smokes?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Anybody????


----------



## friendoofop

Looks like it's dying out...
Hopefully some more newbies come around and jump in.

I'd take'm to move it along..but I've already claimed twice since I got in on this and wanted to let it go to some new takers.

Somebody take those cigars!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Thanks for the help. Yeah this is my first one ever. Hopefully people aren't scared off by that fact


----------



## summerkc

LasciviousXXX said:


> OK everybody I think I have it down now. So............
> 
> Who Wants Some Free Smokes?


Ok, Ok, you talked me into it. In the interest of keeping this PIF alive, I will grudgenly take your cigars. Just make sure this is the last time!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Well you know, I can't promise you anything but I'll try to make it worth your time and strenuous effort  . PM me with your address and I'll get them out tomorrow. By the way what are your tastes? I'll try to accomodate with things you might enjoy.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Thanks for keeping it going Kevin. Mailed out earlier today. Tracking # is VE666481468 . Enjoy


----------



## summerkc

Who .


----------



## summerkc

Wants

Some

Free

Cigars?


----------



## glovepuppy

YES

PLEASE!

Addy is in my profile.

Thanks,
pjg


----------



## summerkc

glovepuppy said:


> Addy is in my profile.
> 
> Thanks,
> pjg


Uhhh, no its not.


----------



## glovepuppy

summerkc said:


> Uhhh, no its not.


Ooh, that's embarrassing. Now it is - sorry about that Kevin.


----------



## glovepuppy

I've got some free smokes.

WHO WANTS 'EM?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Ok I just wanted to publicly send my thanks to cwaddell 1 for being such a generous BOTL. You totally made my first PIF experience a good one. Thanks for answering all my questions and for sending me some first rate smokes. You are an exceptional member of ClubStogie. CHEERS!!!! :w


----------



## DonJefe

glovepuppy said:


> I've got some free smokes.
> 
> WHO WANTS 'EM?


I'm not shy, I'll take 'em!!


----------



## glovepuppy

DonJefe said:


> I'm not shy, I'll take 'em!!


PM me your address and I will get them on the way! :w


----------



## DonJefe

PM sent!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

tic tic tic.......


----------



## DonJefe

GOAT LOCKER said:


> tic tic tic.......


What are you trying to say?  Perhaps you want some free cigars? Is that it? I hope so, because I have a few to give away!!!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

DonJefe said:


> What are you trying to say?  Perhaps you want some free cigars? Is that it? I hope so, because I have a few to give away!!!


Me? Want free cigars? Me? Never! Errr, never would I turn down free cigars that is!


----------



## DonJefe

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Me? Want free cigars? Me? Never! Errr, never would I turn down free cigars that is!


PM your addy and they will be on their way!!!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Happy Veterans Day everyone!

Oh yeah, anybody want some *FREE* smokes?????   

Goat Locker


----------



## friendoofop

What the hell... I'll take another swing to keep those cigars moving around. PM on its way


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

friendoofop said:


> What the hell... I'll take another swing to keep those cigars moving around. PM on its way


Got it! So you only like domestics, right? 

Goat Locker


----------



## friendoofop

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Got it! So you only like domestics, right?
> 
> Goat Locker


Of course. Who would ever want to smoke those dirty, illegal, awful, overrated Cuban cigars? :r


----------



## friendoofop

WHO WANTS SOME FREE orange text?

MUAHAHAHA!! :r


----------



## friendoofop

Ok, 
Who wants free cigars?


----------



## dayplanner

It's been a while since I played.

I'll take your cigars!


----------



## dayplanner

Pssstttt...

Hey.......



..................





I know someone who has free cigars...........who wants them?







:al


----------



## stevehawk

I'm a newbie but... I'd like some free cigars!

Hawk

p.s. who else wants some free... (to be continued)


----------



## stevehawk

... CIGARS?


----------



## dayplanner

friendoofop said:


> Ok,
> Who wants free cigars?


Got the cigars today. Very nice selection of smokes.

Thank you!


----------



## summerkc

I must apologize openly to Glovepuppy, for I have been extreamely busy with something for the last 2 weeks, but now it is over! I can now get his cigars in the mail tomarrow, even though they are about 2 weeks late.  sorry again! 

(If you want to know what I was up to the past two weeks, check out my new thread in the Every Thing But Cigars forum)


----------



## glovepuppy

summerkc said:


> I must apologize openly to Glovepuppy, for I have been extreamely busy with something for the last 2 weeks, but now it is over! I can now get his cigars in the mail tomarrow, even though they are about 2 weeks late.  sorry again!
> 
> (If you want to know what I was up to the past two weeks, check out my new thread in the Every Thing But Cigars forum)


I'm not worried dude. I think your career is a bit more important than some cigars. That doesn't mean I won't enjoy smoking some of your cigars though.  :w


----------



## summerkc

they are in the mail now! Thanks for your patience.


----------



## stevehawk

1f1fan said:


> Pssstttt...
> 
> Hey.........................
> 
> I know someone who has free cigars...........who wants them?
> 
> :al


f11fan: received the smokes. VERY nice!!

Are you my Secret Santa?!


----------



## dayplanner

stevehawk said:


> f11fan: received the smokes. VERY nice!!
> 
> Are you my Secret Santa?!


No man....I just used that post as a cheat-sheet on what to get you. I try to do some research on what to include in a pif, but you are a newb so I had to look elsewhere to gather some info.

Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## dtrud0h

Geez Stevehawk,
It seems like everyone is afraid of Idaho cigars.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Yeah it looks like the PIF is on its last leg. Too bad, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## DonJefe

LasciviousXXX said:


> Yeah it looks like the PIF is on its last leg. Too bad, it was fun while it lasted.


Well, let's try to get it going again! Who wants some free cigars?


----------



## glovepuppy

DonJefe said:


> Well, let's try to get it going again! Who wants some free cigars?


I'll take you up on the offer. Thanks for reserecting this.


----------



## DonJefe

glovepuppy said:


> I'll take you up on the offer. Thanks for reserecting this.


PM sent for addy!


----------



## glovepuppy

*WHO WANTS SOME CIGARS??*


----------



## glovepuppy

glovepuppy said:


> *WHO WANTS SOME CIGARS??*


I brought them to work with me so they will go out today to whoever claims them.

In the box there's a Padron, Perdomo Tradition Maduro, ... step up to find out what else.


----------



## Redman

I'll take em! pm sent


----------



## Redman

Ok who wants some free cigars?


----------



## glovepuppy

REDMAN

0103 8555 7493 3589 2667


----------



## MM2(SW)S

Redman said:


> Ok who wants some free cigars?


Ill take them if no one else did just to keep this going.


----------



## Redman

PM you addy and I will try to get them out on Monday!


----------



## MM2(SW)S

Redman said:


> PM you addy and I will try to get them out on Monday!


PM sent. now this leads me to the question 
*
Ok who wants some free cigars?*


----------



## glovepuppy

DonJefe - A huge thank you for such a generous PIF. Looking forward to burning those sticks. :w


----------



## Redman

MM2(SW)S said:


> PM sent. now this leads me to the question
> *
> Ok who wants some free cigars?*


package went out today http://usps.com/shipping/trackandconfirm.htm?from=home&page=0035trackandconfirm DC: 0303 3430 0000 4334 8017


----------



## DonJefe

glovepuppy said:


> DonJefe - A huge thank you for such a generous PIF. Looking forward to burning those sticks. :w


You are most welcome! Enjoy.


----------



## glovepuppy

MM2(SW)S said:


> PM sent. now this leads me to the question
> *
> Ok who wants some free cigars?*


Someone out there should really step up and take MM2(SW)S's smokes?
This is a great way to sample different cigars that your fellow BOTL's enjoy.


----------



## MM2(SW)S

glovepuppy said:


> Someone out there should really step up and take MM2(SW)S's smokes?
> This is a great way to sample different cigars that your fellow BOTL's enjoy.


No one wants my smokes. I promise they aren't dog rockets


----------



## KingMeatyHand

Hell, I'll play.. sounds fun.

I'll take 'em!


----------



## MM2(SW)S

KingMeatyHand said:


> Hell, I'll play.. sounds fun.
> 
> I'll take 'em!


PM me with your addie and I will get them out to you. About time some one took them


----------



## KingMeatyHand

who wants some free cigars?

I do! I do!..

Wait, can I do that? Give myself free cigars? hmmm...

Oh what the hell, I'll give them to someone else

WHO WANTS SOME FREE CIGARS?


----------



## MM2(SW)S

KingMeatyHand The cigars are all ready to go. My wife will be mailing them in the morning and I will post the DC # when she tells me it. I picked out a few nice cigars for you and I hope you enjoy what I selected for you.


----------



## MM2(SW)S

Redman said:


> package went out today http://usps.com/shipping/trackandconfirm.htm?from=home&page=0035trackandconfirm DC: 0303 3430 0000 4334 8017


Thanks Redman I cant wait to get them. I am sure they will be great and thanks once again.


----------



## KingMeatyHand

MM2(SW)S said:


> KingMeatyHand The cigars are all ready to go. My wife will be mailing them in the morning and I will post the DC # when she tells me it. I picked out a few nice cigars for you and I hope you enjoy what I selected for you.


Thanks and I'm sure I'll enjoy whatever you send.


----------



## Da Klugs

I do I do (I think thats the line)


----------



## KingMeatyHand

Da Klugs said:


> I do I do (I think thats the line)


PM me your smail mail.

You're on the clock


----------



## Da Klugs

OK WHO WANTS SOME FREE CIGARS?

tic TIC TIC


----------



## MM2(SW)S

KingMeatyHand called the wife she told me the DC# was, you got a pen, 03032460000058740343 Once again I hope you enjoy the selection.


----------



## KingMeatyHand

Da Klugs,

Package sent.. enjoy!


----------



## MM2(SW)S

Redman I recieved my package today. Thankyou for such a great selection of cigars and humipack.. I look forward to lighting a few up this weekend. Thankyou once again.


----------



## Redman

No prob anyday hope there was something in there that you might like. The humipak is a new one so it ought to last about 5-6 mo according to th guy at the shop if it stays in the bag.


----------



## Da Klugs

*I don't pre-lick them honest*

I really don't

Anyone want some free cigars?


----------



## Da Klugs

OK one of them will be a padron 1964 anniv imperial M.


----------



## dtrud0h

*Re: I don't pre-lick them Honest*

Ok DaKlugs,
You talked me into it I'll take your free cigars, I'd hate for them to go to waste.

PM Sent :ms


----------



## Da Klugs

ok DtrudOH...

Got your PM sticks out tomorrow. Hope you like.

Your on the Clock!!!


----------



## dtrud0h

Don't rush to the Post-Office Da Klugs,
It's Martin Luther King Day,,,,




...as dawn shines on marble head....


Yeah tommorrow, boy I gotta go to bed. :s :s :s


----------



## Da Klugs

YA but is the UPS store open?


----------



## dtrud0h

?

No Clue


----------



## dtrud0h

Anybody want some free smokes?


----------



## glovepuppy

dtrud0h said:


> Anybody want some free smokes?


Send them this way bro. :w


----------



## KingMeatyHand

MM2(SW)S, I got your package today.. thanks a lot! 

I've never had any of these, so this is great. I look forward to enjoying them (although it's pretty enjoyable just looking at 'em  )


----------



## Da Klugs

DturdOH - your sticks are on the way.

http://iship.com/track/trk.asp?t=MMMRBCZY4FBZD

Enjoy Duane. Rural surcharge... you live in the sticks.


----------



## Da Klugs

KingMeatyHand said:


> PM me your smail mail.
> 
> You're on the clock


Got em today. Thanks John. Never had a La Aurora its soo pretty. Gonna die as soon as it warms up in the Humi though.

Thanks again.


----------



## MM2(SW)S

KingMeatyHand said:


> MM2(SW)S, I got your package today.. thanks a lot!
> 
> I've never had any of these, so this is great. I look forward to enjoying them (although it's pretty enjoyable just looking at 'em  )


Hopefully you will enjoy smoking them better thatn looking at them. I glad you finally got them. I sent others the same day and recipents recieved them last saturday. I started to worry a little  Any how I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## dtrud0h

glovepuppy said:


> Send them this way bro. :w


PM me some info gp and they'll be on their way.


----------



## glovepuppy

I have some free smokes, who wants them?


----------



## galaga

glovepuppy said:


> I have some free smokes, who wants them?


I'll take them


----------



## glovepuppy

galaga said:


> I'll take them


PM me your addy and I'll send 'em off.


----------



## KingMeatyHand

Da Klugs said:


> Got em today. Thanks John. Never had a La Aurora its soo pretty. Gonna die as soon as it warms up in the Humi though.
> 
> Thanks again.


At least you'll have the bullet tube to remind you of it (and get in your way).

Hope you enjoy all of them.


----------



## galaga

Bats, they are sick. I cannot hit curveball. Straightball I hit it very much. Curveball, bats are afraid. I ask Jobu to come, take fear from bats. I offer him cigar, rum. He will come.

Jobu didn't show up --

I drank the rum

Who wants the Cigars? :z


----------



## LeafHog

galaga said:


> Who wants the Cigars? :z


Well, I haven't done this in awhile, so I'll take your left-coast smokes!


----------



## LeafHog

My turn!



Who wants free cigars? I'll throw in some naked pictures of me as well...


----------



## glovepuppy

Comin' your way galaga.

DC # 0103 8555 7493 8687 5121

Enjoy! :w 

pjg


----------



## galaga

Thanks glovepuppy


----------



## LeafHog

c'mon people,

FREE CIGARS!!

who wants 'em???


----------



## dtrud0h

Hey Glovepuppy:

Sorry to keep you waiting,

I'll get those smokes in the mail today. :z


----------



## galaga

Hey LEAFHOG

www.usps.com

03910252480000010016

Enjoy the dog rockets


----------



## LeafHog

galaga said:


> Enjoy the dog rockets


Thank you sir, I surely shall!! 

You think anybody will ever take mine??? :s

FREE SMOKES, APPLY HERE!

this is getting embarassing............


----------



## P-Town Smokes

ok ok, SIMMER SIMMER, SIMMER  don't really know hows this works being a newbie, but here goes, 
I WILL TAKE YOUR SMOKES IF YOU DON'T MIND. 
redarial*b*


LeafHog said:


> Thank you sir, I surely shall!!
> 
> You think anybody will ever take mine??? :s
> 
> FREE SMOKES, APPLY HERE!
> 
> this is getting embarassing............


----------



## LeafHog

P-Town Smokes said:


> ok ok, SIMMER SIMMER, SIMMER


pm me your addy and they're all yours!!


----------



## P-Town Smokes

WELL, WHO WANTS THE NEWBIE SMOKES ? WELL, WELL, come on now step right up, you'll never know what a newbie has instore


----------



## P-Town Smokes

Addy sent, hope you got it, Thanks again. Don't want to sound like a dummm ash but it would'nt be the first time, P.S the numper of smokes to send ? 5, 10, 15 ?


LeafHog said:


> pm me your addy and they're all yours!!


----------



## galaga

P-Town Smokes said:


> Addy sent, hope you got it, Thanks again. Don't want to sound like a dummm ash but it would'nt be the first time, P.S the numper of smokes to send ? 5, 10, 15 ?


I am a Newb too, so I asked Glovepuppy. He said that whatever fit in a ziplock baggie was fine. I think I fit 6 smokes in there and wrapped it in bubble wrap and put it in a bubble wrap manlila envelope although I bet one layer of bubble wrap would work..


----------



## LeafHog

This came up earlier in this thread. Just follow the Golden Rule and everything will be fine!



mr.c said:


> Got Off work now so I have some time to post some thoughts on the matter. Picked this up at www.cigarpass.com
> 
> _In terms of CLASS, we know that every person's definition is slightly (and sometimes substantially) different from the next person. But for all intents and purposes, we'll make a distinction here. "Classy" is defined as mid-grade level sticks, such as CAOs, AVOs, Toranos, Padron Thousand series, Punch, etc... In terms of dollar value, between $3 and $8 per stick would be more than sufficient.
> 
> The package YOU send out can be any number of sticks... so long as you include at least 3 "classy" sticks. You can mix and match anyway you like._
> 
> *If you choose to include something nice (ie: premiums or ISOMs) as part of the PIF, then the Receiver shall not be held accountable for sending out something of equal quality. If you choose to include some lower end smokes, please make sure that you've already included the "classy" smokes as well.
> 
> Remember, this is NOT a game of one-upsmanship. It's about passing IT forward. Be fair. Have fun*.....


----------



## LeafHog

Heading your way P-Town. Hope you enjoy!!

tracking

0302 1790 0001 3413 1234


----------



## P-Town Smokes

WhoooopigsoooooIIIEEEEE!!!!! can't wait. 
BUT THE BIG QUESTIONS IS WHO WANT'S

FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE SMOKESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

BEEN A DAY, NO REPLY, COME ON, NOW I KNOW HOW LEAFHOG FELT :s

tracking

0302 1790 0001 3413 1234[/QUOTE]


----------



## eef

what the heck, I think I have enough smokes to participate in this. Hook it!
-eef


----------



## P-Town Smokes

After the Bomb you got I guess so, Got your addy and will post tracking number as soon as they are shipped, Love that look on your face in the New Gorilla Forum, looks like a real bomb from above heading your way 


eef said:


> what the heck, I think I have enough smokes to participate in this. Hook it!
> -eef


----------



## galaga

Got you PIF in todays mail Glovepuppy. Very nice selection that I'm looking forward to sparking up after a little rest in the humidor. Would you mind letting me know what the Rothschild size CAO with the cedar wrap is?


Muchas Gracias
Galaga


----------



## glovepuppy

CAO Black Storm.

Glad you liked them.


----------



## eef

Ok... I guess it's my turn. Do not fear me newness... ok maybe do. But I'll throw in something else too...

Who wants some free smokes and an Eef Cartoon Collection #1????

-eef


----------



## galaga

glovepuppy said:


> CAO Black Storm.


Sounds like that fits my flavor to a tee.


----------



## RcktS4

eef said:


> Ok... I guess it's my turn. Do not fear me newness... ok maybe do. But I'll throw in something else too...
> 
> Who wants some free smokes and an Eef Cartoon Collection #1????
> 
> -eef


Hell, smokes and cartoons?

eef me, dude!

(PM sent)


----------



## RcktS4

Hmmmm..... the only problem I have now, I guess, is what to do with all these

FREE SMOKES.... 

here herfer herfer herfer...

who wants 'em?


----------



## P-Town Smokes

eef, It's hooked and on your way, check you PM for Confirmation #, Good smoking eef, Don


----------



## LeafHog

Galaga,

Got your package today! Really first rate smokes, thank you very much! There are several in there I have just been itching to try. To top it off, you send me hand-tied flies? Too much man, too much!


Thanks again,

Hog


----------



## galaga

Hey, if you _ever_ catch a fish with them, post a picture.


----------



## LeafHog

galaga said:


> Hey, if you _ever_ catch a fish with them, post a picture.


If I ever catch a fish, it will definitely be due to the fly, and not the flinger!


----------



## P-Town Smokes

Leafhog, received your smokes today, Thanks Man, really great choice. More than generous and the selection, Yummy :w Going to let them rest and I think I'll start out with the Black Pearl, Seangar I see posted last year on this and loved it, Can't wait. Whats great about these pif's is you get to try different smokes that you haven't tried. Can't wait to also try the La Aroma De Cuba, believe it or not have not I haven't tried this brand. Thanks again, Don


----------



## galaga

Hey I didn't tie them, I got some at Orvis and some at Brock's tackle shop in Bishop CA. You might like to see some of the spots in the Owen's Valley Bishop area where we like to fish. A very nice place

http://www.spinics.net/hotsprings/

We also fish by Benton's crossing and Pleasant valley damn

http://www.themightyfly.com/crowley.htm

http://www.thesierraweb.com/bishop/bfish.html

Enjoy


----------



## RcktS4

Still dying to give away some smokes...

Nobody wants them?

(sniff)


----------



## friendoofop

RcktS4 said:


> Still dying to give away some smokes...
> 
> Nobody wants them?
> 
> (sniff)


Awww geez....giving us the puppy dog eyes huh?

I'll take'm. PM sent.


----------



## eef

PIF finally sent. P-Town, I PM'd you but thanks again man, I got your package today and it looks great, I'm gonna smoke one or two of these today on my 4 hours on the road. You rock sir.
-eef


----------



## RcktS4

friendoofop said:


> Awww geez....giving us the puppy dog eyes huh?
> 
> I'll take'm. PM sent.


On their way - DC # 0304 1560 0001 3784 0019
Hope you like em.

R


----------



## friendoofop

Geeez..almost forgot..
WHO WANTS SOME FREE CIGARS?


----------



## RcktS4

Eef - package arrived! Nice stogie selection, and the Comic is awesome! I keep laughing out loud and my boss is wondering if I'm losing my mind...

Peace in the jungle
R


----------



## friendoofop

thanks rckts4...stuff showed up today. I've never tried most of these, so I'm pretty excited about'em. Will enjoy these very much!
:w


----------



## RcktS4

friendoofop said:


> thanks rckts4...stuff showed up today. I've never tried most of these, so I'm pretty excited about'em. Will enjoy these very much!
> :w


There's only one in there that I didn't care too much for, but I seem to be in the minority: the Trilogy Exotic Maduro.

everything else is stuff I like quite a bit. I poked around your posts and saw you seem to like the fuller stuff, but let me know how you like the Hansotia. Might be mild for you, but I have my boxers all bunched up about them lately.


----------



## DsrtDog

friendoofop said:


> Geeez..almost forgot..
> WHO WANTS SOME FREE CIGARS?


If you will let in another newB...I will take them.

DsrtDog


----------



## eef

RcktS4 said:


> Eef - package arrived! Nice stogie selection, and the Comic is awesome! I keep laughing out loud and my boss is wondering if I'm losing my mind...
> 
> Peace in the jungle
> R


So glad you liked it! i was kinda nervous putting together my first cigar package for someone else. 
-eef


----------



## friendoofop

DsrtDog said:


> If you will let in another newB...I will take them.
> 
> DsrtDog


sold! pm sent.


----------



## DsrtDog

Well....Here we go Who wants my first set of FREE SMOKES?????  :z


----------



## DsrtDog

friendoofop said:


> sold! pm sent.


Thanks and I am looking forward to this as it is my first time (You popped my cherry  )

DsrtDog


----------



## summerkc

DsrtDog said:


> Well....Here we go Who wants my first set of FREE SMOKES?????  :z


I'll take your first round of free smokes, dog. Don't send any "DsrtDog"rockets either!


----------



## DsrtDog

summerkc said:


> I'll take your first round of free smokes, dog. Don't send any "DsrtDog"rockets either!


You got-em summerkc...I will do my best to not mix in any cannon fodder 

Got the PM they will be on the way.


----------



## summerkc

?SEKOMS EERF EMOS STNAW OHW

Yeah, I thought so.


----------



## summerkc

Just got DsrtDog's package today, he sent a great selection of cigars. Even sent me one of the hand rolled one from the Torano event, the only problem is that I can't smoke it for 6-12 months!  

Thanks again.

P.S. Update on my free smokes: I'll just found out I'm getting sent out of town for a week, maybe two if Im unlucky. Just wanted to let whoever takes my smokes know, if you guys want to continue along with the PIF, I'll send them out as soon as I get back. 
Sorry for the problem, but I should have time while I'm away to keep posting on my laptop.


----------



## DsrtDog

Got home to find the package from "friendoofop" and they look and smell awsome. I feel a personal "herf" coming on. Thanks again and will look forward to the next one. This was a blast to be part of


----------



## FunkyPorcini

Is this dead?


----------



## galaga

Not if you take SKC's smokes, you might have to wait awhile to get them though.


----------



## FunkyPorcini

galaga said:


> Not if you take SKC's smokes, you might have to wait awhile to get them though.


Then should we skip him and then come back to him later?


----------



## galaga

Then who would send you your smokes if you skip him? He should be back soon. I'd take him up on it but I think I should wait a little longer before I go again.


----------



## summerkc

FunkyPorcini said:


> Then should we skip him and then come back to him later?


I'll send my smokes out to who ever wants them when I get home, which it looks like it will be Sunday when I get back, so I'll send em out on Monday. If they want, that person could go ahead and offer them to someone else. I could get extended out longer, but I doubt it. Right now I'm sitting in a freakin hotel in Roanoke, VA until Friday.


----------



## hollywood

hey summerkc;

am i too new to get in on this!?! how big a pif we looking at? if galaga doesn't want 'em; count me in. got plenty of stock to load up the next guy, and have no problem waitint 'til you get back.

and to show some brotherly love; i'll go ahead and offer some of mine NOW!

(if that's alright with you boys!?!) :bx


----------



## galaga

go for it Hollywood, maybe Funky will pull the trigger now!


----------



## summerkc

hollywood said:


> hey summerkc;
> 
> am i too new to get in on this!?! how big a pif we looking at? if galaga doesn't want 'em; count me in. got plenty of stock to load up the next guy, and have no problem waitint 'til you get back.
> 
> and to show some brotherly love; i'll go ahead and offer some of mine NOW!
> 
> (if that's alright with you boys!?!) :bx


 Go for it, man, thanks alot. Your are never too new for anything at Club Stogie, everyone is pretty much concidered equal (except for maybe MotheMan, he thinks he is such a badass  D.

Usually in the Pif people send around 6-8 cigars, but you can send whatever you like.


----------



## hollywood

*EXTRA EXTRA*

*READ ALL ABOUT IT!!*​
Stock of free cigars found in my humidor !! Who wants 'em??? ​


----------



## DonJefe

I'll take 'em Hollywood!


----------



## hollywood

DonJefe said:


> I'll take 'em Hollywood!


pm me today and i'll overnight them out of my office tomorrow! list preferences if you wish. THIS IS COOL !!! :w


----------



## DonJefe

hollywood said:


> pm me today and i'll overnight them out of my office tomorrow! list preferences if you wish. THIS IS COOL !!! :w


PM sent! Anybody want some freebies?


----------



## horrorview

DonJefe said:


> PM sent! Anybody want some freebies?


Heck Yeah, DonJefe!! Send 'em my way...

Who else wants some FREE SMOKES???


----------



## DonJefe

horrorview said:


> Heck Yeah, DonJefe!! Send 'em my way...
> 
> Who else wants some FREE SMOKES???


You got 'em!


----------



## Da Klugs

horrorview said:


> Heck Yeah, DonJefe!! Send 'em my way...
> 
> Who else wants some FREE SMOKES???


I DO I DO - havint regretted those words after 23 years os what the heck.


----------



## eef

what are the rules for jumpin' back into this thing? I think I'm like 10 or 15 passes back. If I can get in, I'm biting when Klugs offers. DIbs!!
-eef


----------



## horrorview

Da Klugs said:


> I DO I DO - havint regretted those words after 23 years os what the heck.


Cool Beans, Da Klugs!! PM me your addy so I can get them out in the mail tomorrow!!!!


----------



## hollywood

eef said:


> what are the rules for jumpin' back into this thing? I think I'm like 10 or 15 passes back. If I can get in, I'm biting when Klugs offers. DIbs!!
> -eef


eef. looks like it was 7 days out, then climb back in!! sounds to me like it's your time to start climbing!


----------



## Da Klugs

horrorview said:


> Cool Beans, Da Klugs!! PM me your addy so I can get them out in the mail tomorrow!!!!


PM sent.


----------



## Da Klugs

eef said:


> what are the rules for jumpin' back into this thing? I think I'm like 10 or 15 passes back. If I can get in, I'm biting when Klugs offers. DIbs!!
> -eef


Dibs don't work here EEF. ya gotta pay attention. I have 24 hours to post my offer so pay attention. 

When I'm ready
he who posts
on this thread
Will be the one
arrrainging to receive
nice sticks
totally free
since this is
Seriously 
one of the 
most fun threads
ever posted on the
Forum.
Really 
eef
everyone
Stands an equal chance
making this
obvious to all
kind of demonstrates
elevated desire for
some serious herfing.


----------



## horrorview

Da Klugs said:


> Dibs don't work here EEF. ya gotta pay attention. I have 24 hours to post my offer so pay attention.
> 
> When I'm ready
> he who posts
> on this thread
> Will be the one
> arrrainging to receive
> nice sticks
> totally free
> since this is
> Seriously
> one of the
> most fun threads
> ever posted on the
> Forum.
> Really
> eef
> everyone
> Stands an equal chance
> making this
> obvious to all
> kind of demonstrates
> elevated desire for
> some serious herfing.


Brilliance!


----------



## FunkyPorcini

Yo hommie, hooka brotha up.

neaner neaner eefer

[That stupid mushroom guy is an a-hole]


----------



## Da Klugs

FunkyPorcini said:


> Yo hommie, hooka brotha up.
> 
> neaner neaner eefer
> 
> [That stupid mushroom guy is an a-hole]


FPCpmmeIlosteyouraddie


----------



## eef

:c damn you porcini!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunkyPorcini

Who wants some crack rock?...uh, I mean, *smokes*


----------



## hollywood

eef said:


> :c damn you porcini!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


eef!!! better get in NOW!!


----------



## FunkyPorcini

hollywood said:


> eef!!! better get in NOW!!


eef and I are probably going to meet up soon. He'll get a nice little sampler from me then.

but that shouldn't stop him if he wants one now too...up to you, cree(f)p.


----------



## hollywood

eef said:


> :c damn you porcini!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey eef, Got a great uncle from Coos Bay. I'll have to call him and see where he's at. I remember he had a bunch of boats out on the docs for rent!?! Hell it's been 10 years since we've seen him. Hope he hasn't sunk!?!


----------



## eef

cool, yeah lots of boats 'round here, though I have hardly ever even been near them. 

Ok Funky, I think I'll see what you got. I DEMAND FREE SMOKES!!!!
-eef


----------



## hollywood

DonJefe said:


> I'll take 'em Hollywood!


Got them out via DHL overnight on Friday. Forgot to bring the airbill home with the tracking #, but you'll have the package by noon Monday!!! Let me know when you get 'em!

Enjoy. :w

Later,

David


----------



## eef

Funky? Just curious if you got my last post, I want some funky pie, I want Porcini to dish me up some sticks! I'm all over yo smokes. I accept your PIF!!

and with that, now that my collection has grown I am much more secure doing this- who's up for some

*FRIZZEE SMIZOKES???* :SM
-eef


----------



## FunkyPorcini

oh I got it, can you handle it?


----------



## altbier

Newbie here, where is the status on the PIF? I'm up for one. I have a cool one to send out too.


----------



## galaga

Then take Eef up on his smokes and review this thread to see what's been going on. Eef needs somebody to take his smokes


----------



## altbier

Is that him in the avatar? Eeef, you are one scary looking Mother .....

I'm up for one. PM me.

Cheers!
George


----------



## eef

How's this avatar then?
Altbier, I'm warning you I am somewhat new to this but i will do my best to give you a good enjoyable pack of smokes. PM me your mailing address.
-eef


----------



## altbier

eef said:


> How's this avatar then?
> Altbier, I'm warning you I am somewhat new to this but i will do my best to give you a good enjoyable pack of smokes. PM me your mailing address.
> -eef


LOL, I like that one better!

PM Sent


----------



## DonJefe

hollywood said:


> Got them out via DHL overnight on Friday. Forgot to bring the airbill home with the tracking #, but you'll have the package by noon Monday!!! Let me know when you get 'em!
> 
> Enjoy. :w
> 
> Later,
> 
> David


Received the package today and was blown away! Very generous selection. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## hollywood

DonJefe said:


> Received the package today and was blown away! Very generous selection. Thank you very much!!!


Hope it was sufficient for my first pif bomb!!! Package was in good shape when it arrived? Let me know which is your fav!

TTY soon,


----------



## DonJefe

hollywood said:


> Hope it was sufficient for my first pif bomb!!! Package was in good shape when it arrived? Let me know which is your fav!
> 
> TTY soon,


I'd have to say the Fonseca, just because I haven't had very many of them. What is the unbanded maduro torpedo? Package was in great shape BTW.


----------



## hollywood

DonJefe said:


> I'd have to say the Fonseca, just because I haven't had very many of them. What is the unbanded maduro torpedo? Package was in great shape BTW.


The unbanded maduro is a Perdomo over-run. got a great deal on those bad boys!! Needs another week or so in the humi to settle, but the couple i've tried out of my bundle have been outstanding flavor wise!!

Glad you like and i can't wait to get in again!!


----------



## hollywood

what happens after 24hrs and the last person hasn't offered any up? it's still not my turn, but how can we get it going again? Hey Altbier ... your up to *PIF*.


----------



## galaga

he'll catch on in a sec I hope


----------



## altbier

Sorry, my fault. PIF is ready. Who wants it?


----------



## TheSmokingHiker

I'll take them!!!


----------



## summerkc

Hey Hollywood, and everybody else, I'm back and your package is in the mail. Thanks for the patience and keeping it going.


----------



## horrorview

WOOO HOOOOOOO!

Don Jefe's pack arrived, and it was a DOOZY!!

Camacho, CAO, La Perla...ooooh...it's gonna be a good week!

Thanks Jefe!


----------



## DonJefe

horrorview said:


> WOOO HOOOOOOO!
> 
> Don Jefe's pack arrived, and it was a DOOZY!!
> 
> Camacho, CAO, La Perla...ooooh...it's gonna be a good week!
> 
> Thanks Jefe!


Glad they arrived OK. Enjoy!


----------



## horrorview

And, to prove what a nood I am, there was even an ISOM Monte in there!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!! HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Don Jefe, you rock, my friend!


----------



## altbier

the smoking hiker and i have closed the deal. package ships today or tomorrow.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker

Ok, Who wants some free Cigars?!?


----------



## hollywood

TheSmokingHiker said:


> Ok, Who wants some free Cigars?!?


I'll take 'em!!! Hell Yaaaa!! :w


----------



## TheSmokingHiker

hollywood said:


> I'll take 'em!!! Hell Yaaaa!! :w


pm me your addie...


----------



## Da Klugs

Horrorviews package arrived today!!!! Thanks man. 7 of the sticks I have never smoked before. Thats hard to do to the "sampler god" (hey maybe a new title?) The best part is that it appears that 4 have never been reviewed here. Yes there will be more Pre-Light Ruminations to come. :r 

2 CD's? Horror how nice are you man. Driving across town tomrrow so its smokin to Immortal Alice.

Thanks again


----------



## horrorview

Hey Dave!!!

I hope you enjoy them!!! (the CD's too!!)


----------



## hollywood

TheSmokingHiker said:


> pm me your addie...


PM sent.

_*BTW >>> Who wants some free sticks??*_


----------



## D. Generate

hollywood said:


> _*BTW >>> Who wants some free sticks??*_


I do! I do!


----------



## D. Generate

Who wants some of my smokes?


----------



## D. Generate

Gee, I kinda thought somebody would have taken me up on this by now. What, my humidor not good enough for ya? :bx


----------



## FunkyPorcini

Damn Da Klugs, you killed my humidor. Thank you very much for all they smokes. There are some in there that I definately have been curious about and then there are some that I need to build a 2-yard expansion off my humidor to fit. Really bud, do you smoke 7.5-8" cigars often? I look at those things and dream about a long lazy day on the beach and lots of sugar. Like smoking a yard stick!

Thank you!!

I wish I had a camera.


----------



## hollywood

summerkc said:


> Hey Hollywood, and everybody else, I'm back and your package is in the mail. Thanks for the patience and keeping it going.


Welcome back man. I'll post some pics as soon as they come across the door.


----------



## eef

I was so close!!! so close! 



FunkyPorcini said:


> Damn Da Klugs, you killed my humidor. Thank you very much for all they smokes. There are some in there that I definately have been curious about and then there are some that I need to build a 2-yard expansion off my humidor to fit. Really bud, do you smoke 7.5-8" cigars often? I look at those things and dream about a long lazy day on the beach and lots of sugar. Like smoking a yard stick!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> I wish I had a camera.


----------



## KingMeatyHand

D. Generate said:


> Gee, I kinda thought somebody would have taken me up on this by now. What, my humidor not good enough for ya? :bx


You don't have to send me your humidor, but I'll take those smokes you were talking about.


----------



## D. Generate

KingMeatyHand said:


> You don't have to send me your humidor, but I'll take those smokes you were talking about.


Alright! KMH I'm going to put a little somethin' somethin' together for you. PM me your address.

Everytime I see your avatar it makes me laugh. I just remember random Bender moments that crack me up.


----------



## KingMeatyHand

D. Generate said:


> Alright! KMH I'm going to put a little somethin' somethin' together for you. PM me your address.
> 
> Everytime I see your avatar it makes me laugh. I just remember random Bender moments that crack me up.


"Aww, this is the greatest nanosecond of my life! No, this one is! No, this one. Wait! That one was ... slightly worse. Ah! So for so good on this one!"

PM sent.


----------



## Da Klugs

FunkyPorcini said:


> Damn Da Klugs, you killed my humidor. Thank you very much for all they smokes. There are some in there that I definately have been curious about and then there are some that I need to build a 2-yard expansion off my humidor to fit. Really bud, do you smoke 7.5-8" cigars often? I look at those things and dream about a long lazy day on the beach and lots of sugar. Like smoking a yard stick!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> I wish I had a camera.


Glad they got there. Dem big boys are for golfing and intimidation. WHen you talk with your hands with one of those lit people drop like there's incoming. There good too. Enjoy.


----------



## KingMeatyHand

who wants some free smokes?


----------



## altbier

KingMeatyHand said:


> who wants some free smokes?


I take some, if you live in Tampa, you know good cigars!

I have some city of ybor cigars a friend sent me, awesome stuff, PM sent


----------



## altbier

Who is up for some cigars and a bottle of my home made chipotle beer? It is good stuff for making BBQ sauce with or stripping your paint!

HEY EFF! Got your PIF today, thanks for the comic, that was awesome, my son snatched it right up. Nice selection of smokes too! I will enjoy them this weekend!


----------



## eef

awesome, glad you got'em. You should school me on the subject of beer sometime. I take weekly trips out of town to a bigger city where I am sure I could pick up some better beer- I just wouldn't know where to start- you seem to be a beerologist.
-eef


----------



## horrorview

Eeeek! Hehehehe, Hope yer son is old enough for Eef's hilarious and sick cartoonage!! :r


----------



## eef

I actually sent Altbier "Creep", it's a comic I illustrated a couple years ago- it's more of a serious story, in traditional comic book format. I'm running out of eef cartoon books!! I'll have to make more.
-eef


----------



## FunkyPorcini

eef said:


> I was so close!!! so close!


I'm holding a couple ransom for you. I'd like to see you smoke one of these cannons when you come to town. Then I'll send you home with one and see if you can fit it in those fancy humidors of yours. 

That's not a cigar it's a Trojan Howitzer


----------



## eef

Man that makes me want to come even sooner! I'm thinking possibley not this weekend but next. Depends how I'm doing on my current comic which is past deadline- but could take all the way up till then. (my agent was supposed to send my art boards and still hasn't, so it's not my fault). But I'll see what I can figure out.

If my state tax return shows up in time, I may want to come up this weeknd.... if I do you got any openings? might be the same deal as before- sunday night. I don't know, I'll give you a call if I get tha money.
-eef


----------



## FunkyPorcini

eef said:


> Man that makes me want to come even sooner! I'm thinking possibley not this weekend but next. Depends how I'm doing on my current comic which is past deadline- but could take all the way up till then. (my agent was supposed to send my art boards and still hasn't, so it's not my fault). But I'll see what I can figure out.
> 
> If my state tax return shows up in time, I may want to come up this weeknd.... if I do you got any openings? might be the same deal as before- sunday night. I don't know, I'll give you a call if I get tha money.
> -eef


Give me a call when you get a better idea and we can hash out all the details. This weekend is probably better than the following one but in either case I only have little blocks of time because I'm hella busy with work and studying.


----------



## KingMeatyHand

altbier said:


> I take some, if you live in Tampa, you know good cigars!
> 
> I have some city of ybor cigars a friend sent me, awesome stuff, PM sent


Got your PM, will send package this weekend. Hope you enjoy!

Chipotle beer? That sounds interesting.


----------



## FunkyPorcini

I totally want some chipotle beer but it ain't my turn again yet.

Side bet? PM me.


----------



## hollywood

FunkyPorcini said:


> I totally want some chipotle beer but it ain't my turn again yet.
> 
> Side bet? PM me.


I second that notion!!! PM me as well if you have enough to go around!!


----------



## altbier

I am making another ten gallons of chipotle this weekend. I have a few botle left of the last batch.

BUT, I guess noone wants my cigars?

Someone explain to me what ISOM is. thanks,


----------



## glovepuppy

altbier said:


> I am making another ten gallons of chipotle this weekend. I have a few botle left of the last batch.
> 
> BUT, I guess noone wants my cigars?
> 
> Someone explain to me what ISOM is. thanks,


I'll take those gars from ya and if ya have some of that chipolte beer left over i would love to sample a bit. I'm brewmaster in training myself and enjoy sampling the creations of others.

Thanks,
pjg

P.S. my addy is my profile.


----------



## FunkyPorcini

altbier said:


> Someone explain to me what ISOM is. thanks,


Alt,

You may find this link helpful for all the abbreviations and acronyms.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4398

-FP


----------



## glovepuppy

Who wants cigars?
I am going to be busy this weekend (see the GT4 thread) so I don't know if I'll be back to check until Monday. Don't be afraid to step up, though, I will bring a package to work with me on Monday so that they will go out that day.

Later,
pjg


----------



## altbier

done glove puppy, will go out tomorrow or monday


----------



## hollywood

Hey SummerKC;

Great choices on the PIF man!! Is that really a Lusitania? Wow!
Didn't know who had sent it at first, cause I didn't recognize the address.

Got a couple of pics posted!! VERY NICE!!  

THANKS A LOT!

DH


----------



## summerkc

hollywood said:


> Hey SummerKC;
> 
> Great choices on the PIF man!! Is that really a Lusitania? Wow!
> Didn't know who had sent it at first, cause I didn't recognize the address.
> 
> Got a couple of pics posted!! VERY NICE!!
> 
> THANKS A LOT!
> 
> DH


I don't really know what it is, it was gifted to me sometime ago, and I'm not a huge fan of huge cigars (I never get all the way through them and end up just wasting half of it).


----------



## Roger Miller"

glovepuppy said:


> Who wants cigars?
> I am going to be busy this weekend (see the GT4 thread) so I don't know if I'll be back to check until Monday. Don't be afraid to step up, though, I will bring a package to work with me on Monday so that they will go out that day.
> 
> Later,
> pjg


Ok i'm in -- i'll take those smokes GP!

_____
rm


----------



## Roger Miller"

Well it seems i have a few smokes to give away -- who wants them?

Sure is a beautiful day.

_____
rm


----------



## hollywood

Hey RM, you can send 'em my way!!! PM sent.


----------



## galaga

I guess I better be quicker, huh?


----------



## hollywood

Who is ready for my smokes???? They're free ya know!?!?!


----------



## galaga

hollywood said:


> Who is ready for my smokes???? They're free ya know!?!?!


Damn right, I'll take 'em. :z

PM sent


----------



## galaga

Who wants some free cigars?


----------



## galaga

galaga said:


> Who wants some free cigars?


Tick, tick.......


----------



## P-Town Smokes

TOCK, I'll take them smokies, thank you very much, hate to see a gorilla waiting,


galaga said:


> Tick, tick.......


----------



## galaga

Nice gorilla picture....
PM your addy P-T


----------



## Steeltown

That Gorilla is just giving himself some major dap. Looks like a crack dealer waiting for some customers on the street corner.


----------



## P-Town Smokes

galaga, Addy sent,

Steeltown, looks like the Gorillas has nothing better to do than, well all you single guys get my drift  


galaga said:


> Nice gorilla picture....
> PM your addy P-T


----------



## P-Town Smokes

:w :w 

WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES FROM P-TOWN, IL. GOOD SMOKES YOU KNOW


----------



## NCRadioMan

ME, ME, ME said the little boy in the back row!

NCRM :ms


----------



## P-Town Smokes

PM me your addy and they are all yours, free you know 


NCRadioMan said:


> ME, ME, ME said the little boy in the back row!
> 
> NCRM :ms


----------



## NCRadioMan

Smokes for FREE here, smokes for FREE here............just claim em'!




NCRM :ms


----------



## NCRadioMan

Yep, the smokes are free here and now!

FREE, FREE, FREE

I may be new, but I got good ones! 

NCRM :ms


----------



## galaga

Hey, way to step up to the plate NCradioMan. Let's see another noob get in here too! Help a Brother out.


----------



## NCRadioMan

galaga said:


> Hey, way to step up to the plate NCradioMan. Let's see another noob get in here too! Help a Brother out.


I would be glad to. Please PM your addy and they are yours! Even if you have that ugly Siminole display. 

Go Duke! :z

:ms NCRM


----------



## DonJefe

NCRadioMan said:


> *Go Duke!* :z
> 
> :ms NCRM


Didn't you get the memo? Duke sucks!


----------



## NCRadioMan

Only on Tuesdays :w 



:ms Radio Man


----------



## galaga

NCRadioMan said:


> I would be glad to. Please PM your addy and they are yours! Even if you have that ugly Siminole display.
> 
> Go Duke! :z
> 
> :ms NCRM


Hey, that's just like a Dukie, I was just giving you a pat on the back not asking for your smokes, though I'm sure they're great.. I've still got a pif coming from Hollywood so it's a little soon for me. I was just trying to get another noob to show some :hn :hn


----------



## P-Town Smokes

Hey radioman, you better wait until you get my smokes, they will probably kill you and you will be out of the pif :r dukerockets you know  . I'll send out Wednsday so by the weekend you should be in Cigar Heaven



galaga said:


> Hey, that's just like a Dukie, I was just giving you a pat on the back not asking for your smokes, though I'm sure they're great.. I've still got a pif coming from Hollywood so it's a little soon for me. I was just trying to get another noob to show some :hn :hn


----------



## NCRadioMan

galaga said:


> Hey, that's just like a Dukie, I was just giving you a pat on the back not asking for your smokes, though I'm sure they're great.. I've still got a pif coming from Hollywood so it's a little soon for me. I was just trying to get another noob to show some :hn :hn


I appreciate the pat, thanks! I'm not your typical Duke "homer" fan, I enjoy the entire ACC. Well, maybe not the holes, but I don't go around yapping it up about how Duke can do no wrong and that type stuff. I would consider myself an objective Duke fan. I'll admit, there's not many of us! Please consider what I said as good-natured ribbing to a BOTL.

Thanks again galaga! Dam, I love that game!

:ms NCRM


----------



## NCRadioMan

P-Town Smokes said:


> Hey radioman, you better wait until you get my smokes, they will probably kill you and you will be out of the pif :r dukerockets you know  . I'll send out Wednsday so by the weekend you should be in Cigar Heaven


Thanks a ton P-Town........I think. :r

:ms NCRM


----------



## galaga

NCRadioMan said:


> ...... Well, maybe not the holes, but I don't go around yapping it up about how Duke can do no wrong and that type stuff..Please consider what I said as good-natured ribbing to a BOTL.......
> :ms NCRM


Hey Dukie-head, that's SEMI-hole to you, I'm only a half-A**ed Indian.


----------



## hollywood

galaga said:


> Damn right, I'll take 'em. :z
> 
> PM sent


They go out tmrw via DHL overnight!!! You better bunker up that mailbox!! The _big_ planes are fueling up tonight!!


----------



## hollywood

HIT TWICE IN ONE DAY !! !!

Just got a huge smiel on my face today! My mailbox was demolished by two BOTL this afternoon. Received a great PIF selection from SmokingHiker, and then a HUGE BOMB from Horrorview! Damn what a great afternoon! You guys are the best!

Hell at this rate; in 6 months I'll have as many 'real' isoms as I do fake ones!? 

BTW - go check out the pics!


----------



## galaga

Goodie goodie :z


----------



## P-Town Smokes

NcRadioMan, PIF on the way south, sould be passing threw Danville IL. on Intersate 74, unless that damn custom agent is :hn around, enjoy, 
USPS # 0304 3490 0000 5499 7328


----------



## hollywood

D. Generate said:


> I do! I do!


 Out Via DHL overnight D! Don't think it made it to the box before last pick up though. It will be on your doorstep by noon Friday!!! Sorry for the delay, but was a bit in disarray after the little ISOM pif incident. Let emknow what ya think.

Talk to ya soon.


----------



## hollywood

galaga said:


> Goodie goodie :z


Hey Galaga,
Got yours out today via DHL, but don't think I made it before the last pick up. Either way it'll be knockin' over your door by Friday at high noon!! Tick...

Tick...


----------



## galaga

With all the ACC people on here, somebody needs to take NCRadioMan's smokes. Somebody help him out here!


----------



## P-Town Smokes

I think I'll send my body guard out to kick some butt, free smokes from RadioMan


galaga said:


> With all the ACC people on here, somebody needs to take NCRadioMan's smokes. Somebody help him out here!


----------



## glovepuppy

NCRadioMan said:


> Go Duke! :z
> 
> :ms NCRM


I will second the duke sucks comment. The proof will be shown on Sunday at 3pm central time. :fu


----------



## Roger Miller"

SaaWeeet!
Thanks GlovePuppy -- package received! Excellent selection, none of which i have tried before. Exactly perfect!

Cheers Pat!

_____
rm


----------



## DonJefe

glovepuppy said:


> I will second the duke sucks comment. The proof will be shown on Sunday at 3pm central time. :fu


UNC sucks too! Just in case you didn't know.  However, I will be cheering for them against Duke


----------



## NCRadioMan

Yes I do have FREE smokes via galaga!

WHO WANTS EM???

As I said, I am practical about Duke. Every year, I always expect a home and home season with the Holes. I expect Duke to win at home and I do expect the Holes to win in the Dean E. Smith Center. But always a great game!

:ms NCRM


----------



## D. Generate

hollywood said:


> Out Via DHL overnight D! Don't think it made it to the box before last pick up though. It will be on your doorstep by noon Friday!!! Sorry for the delay, but was a bit in disarray after the little ISOM pif incident. Let emknow what ya think.
> 
> Talk to ya soon.


Not a problem, you told me in your PM about what was going on. I'm looking forward to getting them!


----------



## Da Klugs

NCRadioMan said:


> Yes I do have FREE smokes via galaga!
> 
> WHO WANTS EM???
> 
> As I said, I am practical about Duke. Every year, I always expect a home and home season with the Holes. I expect Duke to win at home and I do expect the Holes to win in the Dean E. Smith Center. But always a great game!
> 
> :ms NCRM


Eye Dew Eye Dew (Thats what happens when I open them)


----------



## galaga

NCRadioMan said:


> Yes I do have FREE smokes via galaga!
> 
> WHO WANTS EM???
> 
> As I said, I am practical about Duke. Every year, I always expect a home and home season with the Holes. I expect Duke to win at home and I do expect the Holes to win in the Dean E. Smith Center. But always a great game!
> 
> :ms NCRM


I tol' you Dukie-head that's semi-holes to you dude  
Way to go Klugsie, help a Bro out


----------



## glovepuppy

DonJefe said:


> UNC sucks too!


You just earned yourself a spot on my SH!T list with that comment. :fu 

altbier,
got your package yesterday. Thanks for the great smokes and beers. Can't wait to crack those beers this weekend with a good cigar. Love the labels too.

Thanks again,
pjg


----------



## altbier

Got my PIF from KMH, thanks! the bill clinton band is funny!


----------



## altbier

so who is offering, im finally caught up in life and ready to do another. 

cheers george


----------



## Da Klugs

Da Klugs said:


> Eye Dew Eye Dew (Thats what happens when I open them)


Radio dude PM sent.

Hey I hardly have any cigars left after the Crazy Dave sale. But what I have left are yours. (Just kidding) Who wants em?


----------



## altbier

I'll take them.


----------



## altbier

OK, Its now official, Im up next. I have ready to go some good cigars and some good homebrew.

Cheers!


----------



## P-Town Smokes

Free sticks and MORE arrived, Thanks, Galaga. Nice marker for the greens, Now if I could just get that darn ball to land on the green, I'll use it. I wonder if they have a marker for the woods  More than Generous, Thanks again, Don. P.S. sticks on the right can you name them, the others I know, Newbie dumb question I guess 


galaga said:


> Tick, tick.......


----------



## galaga

P-Town Smokes said:


> Free sticks and MORE arrived, Thanks, Galaga. Nice marker for the greens, Now if I could just get that darn ball to land on the green, I'll use it. I wonder if they have a marker for the woods  More than Generous, Thanks again, Don. P.S. sticks on the right can you name them, the others I know, Newbie dumb question I guess


Not dumb at all, I should have taken the time to include a cheat sheet.

Genuine by Rolando Reyes:
http://indulgecigars.com/wmc/WMCshop.cgi?action=dbview&id=gentorm&list=category

Montcristo platinum series:
http://www.altadisusa.com/cigar/montecristo-platinum.asp

Also a Garcia Y Vega English Corona
Just kidding
It's the "old Man's Handroll" from the Sosa family factory in Orlando. A buddy brought back some for me. I really enjoy these.
http://sosacigars.com/rollersequeda.htm

Enjoy


----------



## altbier

This has been quiet. Ok I'll make my offer one more time:
Cigars and a couple of bottles of my beer
1. Chipotle- Good to drink if you like hot and spicy or wonderful to make BBQ sauce with
2. Egyptian beer- Made is honey, lager, cahblis grapes and saffron.
5. 5 good smokes I just got from Uncle Mikey's shop
Cheers!


----------



## hollywood

altbier said:


> This has been quiet. Ok I'll make my offer one more time:
> Cigars and a couple of bottles of my beer
> 1. Chipotle- Good to drink if you like hot and spicy or wonderful to make BBQ sauce with
> 2. Egyptian beer- Made is honey, lager, cahblis grapes and saffron.
> 5. 5 good smokes I just got from Uncle Mikey's shop
> Cheers!


Don't have a clue as to why people are hesitating here, but ....

I"LL TAKE 'EM!!!


----------



## KingMeatyHand

altbier said:


> Got my PIF from KMH, thanks! the bill clinton band is funny!


Hope you enjoy 'em!


----------



## altbier

OK Hollywood, they are yours. PM me your addy.


----------



## NCRadioMan

Got my pif from P-Town, and I confirm and proclaim the P-Town is a generous and Great American! And now, it's research time! :w

Thanks P-Town!


:ms NCRM


----------



## Da Klugs

altbier said:


> I'll take them.


Sent today. PM'n the DC USPM.


----------



## KingMeatyHand

PIF Received from D-Gen. Thanks! I've been wanting to try of these Edge's for awhile now. Great selection of smokes.. thanks again.


----------



## hollywood

_*HEY !!!!*_

Who wants some free smokes!?!?!?!​


----------



## NCRadioMan

Pif on the way Klugs. DC# 0303 2460 0001 6826 4739



:ms NCRM


----------



## galaga

Got your smokes today Hollywood, THX a bundle, an Opus X, a RP 1990 among others. What is the un-banded maduro that you sent? All 7 look like killer sticks! Believe it or not, the DHL package had been opened. I wonder what they were looking for?!


----------



## hollywood

galaga said:


> Got your smokes today Hollywood, THX a bundle, an Opus X, a RP 1990 among others. What is the un-banded maduro that you sent? All 7 look like killer sticks! Believe it or not, the DHL package had been opened. I wonder what they were looking for?!


Glad they made it ok! Maybe they could smell the goodness, and just had to see it!?! The un-banded maduro torp is a Perdomo Overrun. For an in-expensive smoke, it is pretty impresive. Hey post some pics if you can. I honestly forgot exactly what I sent. Too many going out at one time!? Hmmm? 

Hope you can enjoy every one!!!

Dave


----------



## hollywood

Hello ?????? Anybody Out There ??????????

I said free!!


----------



## MiamiE

im interested in this. what can i offer from my box. all my smokes are $6 and up sticks. im afraid to short someone though.


----------



## galaga

Step right up noob (i.e., say I'll take 'em), don't worry to much about shorting people, just give what you like to smoke. Do a search on this thread to see some suggested ground rules as it were and what other people have been doing.

ps, glovepuppy don't read this: the rest in this thread, I know you just forgot, but how 'bout a little RG for the starter of this thread. Almost 500 posts and over 10K looks and a whole hell of a lot of fun and only I & a few othes have given him some boost. I know he's an NC guy, but where's the luv...


----------



## MiamiE

galaga said:


> Step right up noob (i.e., say I'll take 'em), don't worry to much about shorting people, just give what you like to smoke. Do a search on this thread to see some suggested ground rules as it were and what other people have been doing.
> 
> ps, glovepuppy don't read this: the rest in this thread, I know you just forgot, but how 'bout a little RG for the starter of this thread. Almost 500 posts and over 10K looks and a whole hell of a lot of fun and only I & a few othes have given him some boost. I know he's an NC guy, but where's the luv...


I WANT SOME FREE SMOKES!


----------



## hollywood

MiamiE said:


> I WANT SOME FREE SMOKES!


All right Erick!! Way to step up to the plate!! PM me your address and I'll fill you in a bit more. Got to love free smokes!?!


----------



## MiamiE

Wooo Hooo!


----------



## MiamiE

*WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES!!! *


----------



## D. Generate

I got my PIF from Hollywood today, very nice and a great selection. Thanks man, those are some great smokes in there!


----------



## grizzrider

MiamiE said:


> *WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES!!! *


I do! This would be my first PIF, so help me along with it...I think I understand that upon receipt then I put up a post offering free cigs and send them to whoever steps up first...right??

Stupid newbie question...what is the best way to send cigars in the mail?


----------



## galaga

grizzrider said:


> I do! This would be my first PIF, so help me along with it...I think I understand that upon receipt then I put up a post offering free cigs and send them to whoever steps up first...right??
> 
> Stupid newbie question...what is the best way to send cigars in the mail?


OK noob who can't do a search, I would recommend to put the cigars back into cellophane if you keep them nude, put into a ziplock, bubble wrap and put into either a bubble mailer or into a US postal service box. Second day priority, I think it's called, is $3.45 for up to a pound. Tell the person when you get the package.
Hey, great that you stepped up to the plate to take a swing, it's alot of fun and a great way to sample new smokes.


----------



## MiamiE

grizzrider PM me with your info and ill send a sampler out! 

hollywood did you ever get my info?


----------



## hollywood

MiamiE said:


> grizzrider PM me with your info and ill send a sampler out!
> 
> hollywood did you ever get my info?


PM rcvd and package goes out today!! Better fortify your mailbox noob!!! It's gonna take a pounding!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## MiamiE

HAHAHAHAH :r


----------



## altbier

Got my PIF from DaKlugs

http://www.hatchell.us/4821cr/4821-003.htm

My humidor went form almost empty to healthy. I'll be enjoying those smokes at the herf tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Da Klugs

Got mine too NCradioman. Thank you. It's always sad deciding who dies first. AB hope you enjoy the smokes.


----------



## MiamiE

altbier those pics are sweet!


----------



## grizzrider

MiamiE said:


> grizzrider PM me with your info and ill send a sampler out!
> 
> Thanks Miami, Got your PM! I'm already drooling in anticipation!
> 
> Actually, I'm just as excited about sending some out and getting the reaction from the next guy!


----------



## hollywood

altbier said:


> OK Hollywood, they are yours. PM me your addy.


Just got your package today!!! BAM!!! What a package it was! Man, did you go all out on the beer or what!?!? I am soooooo excited. The Indian Tabac smokes look pretty good, too. Haven't tried them yet. I will post some pics tonight! Great pif. Thanks!


----------



## Roger Miller"

grizzrider said:


> I do! This would be my first PIF, so help me along with it...I think I understand that upon receipt then I put up a post offering free cigs and send them to whoever steps up first...right??
> 
> Stupid newbie question...what is the best way to send cigars in the mail?


Actually in this PIF you have 24 hours after accepting the free smokes to offer up some of yours.

Priority Mailers is best. The boxes are free and can be found at your post office. You can also use the USPS web site to pay for and print your mailing labels. You even get a free DC this way.

_____
rm


----------



## MiamiE

we should ship them in zip lock bags correct


----------



## Roger Miller"

MiamiE said:


> we should ship them in zip lock bags correct


Yeah, it helps to maintain the humidity. Also important is to put in enough packing so that they don't rattle around and get damaged.

_____
rm


----------



## MiamiE

great thanks! my first PIF goes out monday!


----------



## altbier

hollywood said:


> Just got your package today!!! BAM!!! What a package it was! Man, did you go all out on the beer or what!?!? I am soooooo excited. The Indian Tabac smokes look pretty good, too. Haven't tried them yet. I will post some pics tonight! Great pif. Thanks!


I am sooo glad you liked it! My humidor is a little low, so sorry for the non-big variety of smokes, glad the beer made up for it!

Cheers!
George


----------



## Roger Miller"

Roger Miller" said:


> Actually in this PIF you have 24 hours after accepting the free smokes to offer up some of yours.
> 
> Priority Mailers is best. The boxes are free and can be found at your post office. You can also use the USPS web site to pay for and print your mailing labels. You even get a free DC this way.
> 
> _____
> rm


Hey grizzrider, uhmm, you're up and a few days late man.

You took MiameE's smokes 3/11 ( http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=97551&postcount=492 ) By the expected standards in this PIF you should have offered up some free smokes by 3/12.

Let's keep this thing moving and within the expectations and boudaries of this PIF. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=97551&postcount=492

_____
rm


----------



## MiamiE

grizzrider is currently on vaction. im sending his sampler out as soon as he gets back.


----------



## grizzrider

Roger Miller" said:


> Hey grizzrider, uhmm, you're up and a few days late man.
> 
> You took MiameE's smokes 3/11 ( http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=97551&postcount=492 ) By the expected standards in this PIF you should have offered up some free smokes by 3/12.
> 
> Let's keep this thing moving and within the expectations and boudaries of this PIF. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=97551&postcount=492
> 
> _____
> rm


Apparently, I've pissed off Roger Miller and in addition to this post (above) I've received a PM from him for 'screwing up the PIF'.

I sincerely apologize to each of you for delaying this PIF. It was my understanding that I was to post an offer of free smokes 24 hrs after I received them from MiamiE...that is obviously incorrect. My mistake. It was never my intention to delay or ruin this thread. I mistakenly interpreted "accepting the free smokes" as actually receiving them at my house...it won't happen again.

So, who is up next for some free smokes????


----------



## MiamiE

Roger that was not the appropriate course of action to take :c


----------



## MiamiE

WOW hollywood is a great guy. i got my PIF today and it was excellent. got a cigar afficionado and 5-6 great smokes!


----------



## DonJefe

Very nice! Love to see happy people!!


----------



## MiamiE

sadly im just starting to learn about cigars so all i know is the montecristo should be the best one correct? theres one unbanded torpedo that looks amazingly fresh i want to tear into that one first!


----------



## DonJefe

I think you'll enjoy the La Perla. Great little boutique brand.


----------



## dadof3illinois

DonJefe said:


> I think you'll enjoy the La Perla. Great little boutique brand.


Yes they are....the black pearl is very good and their Conga is great for the money!!


----------



## hollywood

MiamiE said:


> sadly im just starting to learn about cigars so all i know is the montecristo should be the best one correct? theres one unbanded torpedo that looks amazingly fresh i want to tear into that one first!


That unbanded one is very gooood! It's a Perdomo overrun! the LaPerla is also very tasty. 

Hope you really enjoy!


----------



## MiamiE

sweet im pumped thanks guys!


----------



## MiamiE

i got enough smokes to send to grizzrider when he gets back soo.......

WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES! 

FIRST person to PM me with name and address gets a sampler sent out tommorow!


----------



## jgrimball

PM SENT! did i get it in time?


----------



## MiamiE

pif going out to GRIMBALL tommorow!


----------



## jgrimball

:w :w*WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES?????*


----------



## MiamiE

Grimball: Monday is the magic day for your smokes! i couldnt find a post office open today.


----------



## jgrimball

Sounds good


----------



## justinwb

jgrimball said:


> :w :w*WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES?????*


I sent you a pm!
Thanks
:u


----------



## jgrimball

justinwb said:


> I sent you a pm!
> Thanks
> :u


Got it! Sending out soon!! :w


----------



## jgrimball

Package sent!

justinwb, your turn to offer up some smokes!


----------



## justinwb

jgrimball said:


> Package sent!
> 
> justinwb, your turn to offer up some smokes!


Sorry for the delay guys my computer got some kind of my doom virus  So WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES?


----------



## MiamiE

justinwb said:


> Sorry for the delay guys my computer got some kind of my doom virus  So WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES?


FREE SMOKE GUYS ^ ^

on another note. grizzrider is back in town. im going to be sending him my end of this PIF


----------



## grizzrider

MiamiE said:


> on another note. grizzrider is back in town. im going to be sending him my end of this PIF


Yeah!!! Glad to be back.

WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES!!!


----------



## RPB67

I have some good stuff to trade 

PM me if anyone is interested.

I have some Monte #4 for example


----------



## jgrimball

Pm sent to ya, RPB67.


And for the record....

grizzrider and justinwb are offering free smokes!!!!


----------



## Da Klugs

The sweet tears of anticipation fall lightly on yonder keyboard. In too many words .. Eye Dew


----------



## BMLawler

Ill Smoke Em !


----------



## NCRadioMan

It appears the pif now has two branches!?!  



:ms NCRM


----------



## galaga

NCRadioMan said:


> It appears the pif now has two branches!?!
> 
> :ms NCRM


Confusing ain't it!


----------



## MiamiE

ohh the excitement


----------



## Da Klugs

I'm just waiting to see whose gonna send me some free cigars.


----------



## galaga

Da Klugs said:


> I'm just waiting to see whose gonna send me some free cigars.


Both of them............ :r


----------



## grizzrider

Da Klugs said:


> I'm just waiting to see whose gonna send me some free cigars.


That would be me! 

PM me your info and I'll get them on the way...


----------



## MiamiE

grizzrider PIF on the way. should be there thursday!


----------



## grizzrider

MiamiE said:


> grizzrider PIF on the way. should be there thursday!


Awesome...however, wouldn't you know that I have a work trip Thursday - Saturday afternoon, so I'll have to wait until Saturday to open it up. No worries, the wife will be there to get it out of the mailbox and put 'em in the humi.

Just in time for a good Saturday afternoon smoke and a beer!!

Thanks Miami.


----------



## Da Klugs

grizzrider said:


> That would be me!
> 
> PM me your info and I'll get them on the way...


PM Sent

While he only wanted a nice tasty smoke several ornery members each felt reasonably eager enough somehow making one kick each severely.

First is best, the words are jest, but within lies meaning.

Kostner


----------



## croatan

Da Klugs said:


> PM Sent
> 
> While he only wanted a nice tasty smoke several ornery members each felt reasonably eager enough somehow making one kick each severely.
> 
> First is best, the words are jest, but within lies meaning.
> 
> Kostner


Icreasingly, without imitating lower - lived thugs abounding, keep everyone thinking herf ever more!


----------



## BMLawler

I guess I got skipped over...


----------



## grizzrider

jgrimball said:


> And for the record....
> 
> grizzrider and justinwb are offering free smokes!!!!


BMLawler - Looks like justinwb is still offering up some smokes...


----------



## Da Klugs

croatan said:


> Icreasingly, without imitating lower - lived thugs abounding, keep everyone thinking herf ever more!


Pm me your addie and those damn Tamborils are finally out of my humi and on their way to you.


----------



## gabebdog1

Da Klugs said:


> Pm me your addie and those damn Tamborils are finally out of my humi and on their way to you.


never had a tamborils


----------



## MiamiE

grizzrider post up so i know that you got your sticks today!


----------



## hollywood

OK! What the f---? Has everyone here lost their minds? 

I see DaKlugs got some. Dave have you offered back yet? Grizzrider sending to DaKlugs. Is justinwb still around?


----------



## grizzrider

MiamiE said:


> grizzrider post up so i know that you got your sticks today!


Miami -

At work right now...I'm heading out of town later this morning and won't be back until Saturday afternoon...won't be able to get to the house to check on arrival...wife will be there so she will be putting the sticks in the humi for me until Saturday. I'll post when I get back (with a pic).

Grizz


----------



## croatan

Da Klugs said:


> Pm me your addie and those damn Tamborils are finally out of my humi and on their way to you.


Da Klugs:
PM sent. Hmm...I don't think I've ever even heard of a Tamboril...

BML:
Sorry man, I didn't realize you were still out there, I hope I didn't offend--I certainly didn't mean to.

Everyone else:
Who wants some free smokes?


----------



## glovepuppy

croatan said:


> Everyone else:
> Who wants some free smokes?


I'll jump back in if this mess has been figured out.


----------



## BMLawler

Im O.K. 

I will wait till the next person offers up and Ill jump then..thanks,BML


----------



## croatan

glovepuppy said:


> I'll jump back in if this mess has been figured out.


Ok, do you want 'em to go to the address in your profile?


----------



## glovepuppy

croatan said:


> Ok, do you want 'em to go to the address in your profile?


Yes sir. Thank you in advance.


----------



## glovepuppy

My turn to offer.

WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES?


----------



## Da Klugs

croatan said:


> Da Klugs:
> PM sent. Hmm...I don't think I've ever even heard of a Tamboril...
> 
> BML:
> Sorry man, I didn't realize you were still out there, I hope I didn't offend--I certainly didn't mean to.
> 
> Everyone else:
> Who wants some free smokes?


DC 0304 3490 0003 0491 8837


----------



## croatan

Da Klugs said:


> DC 0304 3490 0003 0491 8837


Thanks man, that's great. I can't wait.


----------



## hollywood

glovepuppy said:


> My turn to offer.
> 
> WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES?


Hey there .... I'll take some!! Sweet!


----------



## grizzrider

MiamiE said:


> grizzrider post up so i know that you got your sticks today!


WOW!!!  

Got 'em...thanks for the great variety of sticks, Miami! I just got back from out of town and I'll figure out how to post a picture shortly, but wanted to let ya'll know that I've received Miami's package and all is in good shape and resting nicely in the humi.

There will be drinks and an enjoyable smoke later today... :al

Grizz


----------



## grizzrider

Miami, thanks for the great smokes! I'm not sure which to light up first!!

Grizz


----------



## croatan

glovepuppy said:


> I'll jump back in if this mess has been figured out.


DC 01010521297520244762

Just went out today. Hope you like 'em.


----------



## MiamiE

glad to see you got it all OK! how did you get such a nice pic?


----------



## hollywood

*who wants free smokes?​*


----------



## grizzrider

MiamiE said:


> glad to see you got it all OK! how did you get such a nice pic?


We got a new digital camera for our skiing trip (canon S1) and it works great...still learning how to use it.

Still trying to decide which cigar to try first...any recommendations?

Grizz


----------



## MiamiE

i say go with one of the padrons or the flor de oliva. i like all those smokes actually. hopefully you do to!


----------



## icehog3

hollywood said:


> *who wants free smokes?​*


Don't always read this thread Dave...is this a trick question? The old answer to "what has two thumbs and likes cigars???....This Guy!!!!" :r


----------



## hollywood

icehog3 said:


> Don't always read this thread Dave...is this a trick question? The old answer to "what has two thumbs and likes cigars???....This Guy!!!!" :r


what up Tom!? consider my smokes ... your smokes! better take cover!


----------



## icehog3

hollywood said:


> what up Tom!? consider my smokes ... your smokes! better take cover!


Uh oh.....apparently not a trick question. Well, at least I'm smiling big right now!!


----------



## glovepuppy

Hollywood,

I will put your package together tonight and send it tomorrow. I'll PM you the DC # when i get it.

pjg


----------



## grizzrider

MiamiE said:


> i say go with one of the padrons or the flor de oliva. i like all those smokes actually. hopefully you do to!


I'm headed out to play in the woods this weekend (a little atv'ing and shooting at furry little creatures) and plan on bringing a padron and the fdo to enjoy by the fire each night...thanks again for the smokes. This was my first experience with a pass or a trade...love it!! 

DaKlugs...your package will be on the way tomorrow morning. I'm packing it up tonight. I'll pm you the details sometime tomorrow.

Grizz


----------



## BMLawler

hollywood said:


> *who wants free smokes?​*


ME ME ME PICK ME


----------



## hollywood

BMLawler said:


> ME ME ME PICK ME


Sorry BM. Icehog just beat you to the punch. Keep watching though. Never know when the next guy will offer something up!?


----------



## icehog3

who wants free smokes?


----------



## BMLawler

icehog3 said:


> who wants free smokes?


I DO......DO YOU SHIP TO ILLINOIS? HAHAHA...BML


----------



## icehog3

BMLawler said:


> I DO......DO YOU SHIP TO ILLINOIS? HAHAHA...BML


You're up BM....PM me your address and I'll fill you in...PM BM..... :r


----------



## BMLawler

I think I have a bundle or two PARODIS laying around here somewere...SO.............................................who wants some free smokes?........................................................


----------



## gabebdog1

BMLawler said:


> I think I have a bundle or two PARODIS laying around here somewere...SO.............................................who wants some free smokes?........................................................


me ..me I want them


----------



## croatan

I just got the sticks from Dave and he was very generous. I have only tried one of the cigars before and it happens to be my favorite--the package couldn't have been any better. Thanks again, I'm truly salivating as I write this.


----------



## BMLawler

gabebdog1 said:


> me ..me I want them


throw me a pm with your address and i will send ya a package out..


----------



## glovepuppy

croatan said:


> DC 01010521297520244762
> 
> Just went out today. Hope you like 'em.


Cigars arrived earlier this week. I mistook them as part of the "lottery winnings" that have been pouring in lately. Sorry about that.

They all looked great. Thanks a ton buddy! :w

pjg


----------



## gabebdog1

PM sent BM... and with that ...who wants some free swishers!!!


----------



## Trooper27

ME ME ME!!!!!!!  

Trooper


----------



## gabebdog1

Trooper27 said:


> ME ME ME!!!!!!!
> 
> Trooper


OK GUY you got them send me a PM with your address


----------



## Trooper27

OK...PM sent.....and with that I guess.....

Who wants some free smokes!!!!!!!  

Trooper


----------



## dayplanner

Trooper27 said:


> OK...PM sent.....and with that I guess.....
> 
> Who wants some free smokes!!!!!!!
> 
> Trooper


Me ME ME!!!


----------



## Trooper27

Franksmith said:


> Me ME ME!!!


All righty then...send me a PM with you addy and I will get them out to ya.

Trooper


----------



## dayplanner

Poster waited for a quiet unsuspecting moment to yell out.....

*WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES???* and I am VERY sure there will also be an ISOM in there :w


----------



## ProSpkr

*ME!*


----------



## radar

ahem....


----------



## ProSpkr

*Who Wants Some Free Smokes?*


----------



## radar

ProSpkr said:


> *Who Wants Some Free Smokes?*


I'd be more than happy to rid you of those dangerous cigars!


----------



## ProSpkr

Hmmmm, that was awfully fast! I just knew you were waiting for me to participate!  

Shoot me your addie!


----------



## radar

radar said:


> I'd be more than happy to rid you of those dangerous cigars!


Pm sent ProSpkr

Now...........

WHO
WANTS
SOME
FREE
SMOKES?


----------



## radar

ProSpkr said:


> Hmmmm, that was awfully fast! I just knew you were waiting for me to participate!
> 
> Shoot me your addie!


Been awake for weeks, thank God you finally made it!


----------



## ProSpkr

radar said:


> Been awake for weeks, thank God you finally made it!


Just in the nick of time! :r


----------



## Da Klugs

Me Me.. I want some free smokes.


----------



## Bigga Petey

radar said:


> Pm sent ProSpkr
> 
> Now...........
> 
> WHO
> WANTS
> SOME
> FREE
> SMOKES?


Don't have'ta ask this old boy more than once.
What does one have to do to qualify to be a recipient of such generosity???


----------



## ProSpkr

Bigga Petey said:


> Don't have'ta ask this old boy more than once.
> What does one have to do to qualify to be a recipient of such generosity???


Da Klugs was next in line.


----------



## Bigga Petey

ProSpkr said:


> Da Klugs was next in line.


OOPS!!


----------



## Bigga Petey

Been feeling stupid about jumping the line here.
I guess I need to pay attention more and figure out how these things work.

Sorry ya'll.....


----------



## galaga

Bigga Petey said:


> Been feeling stupid about jumping the line here.
> I guess I need to pay attention more and figure out how these things work.
> 
> Sorry ya'll.....


Da nada Bigga Petey there's a lot of thread to wade through here in glovepuppy's most viewed and most responded to post, boy that guy's making a lot of credits. In short, somebody offers free smokes, first guy to yell out gets them. The guy that yelled out has 24 hours to offer up free smokes on the thread. It's a great way to share smokes and see what others are smokin!  Any other questions just PM me or someone.


----------



## glovepuppy

galaga said:


> Da nada Bigga Petey there's a lot of thread to wade through here in glovepuppy's most viewed and most responded to post, boy that guy's making a lot of credits.


You know, I'm not sure that I am getting credits for this post. I should have a sh&# ton of credits if I were, right? Maybe because it was started before the credits were created it does not generate any for me. Hmm, could there be a possible thread move in the future?


----------



## radar

Da Klugs said:


> Me Me.. I want some free smokes.


You goy em' Klugsy. I already have your addy.


----------



## galaga

glovepuppy said:


> You know, I'm not sure that I am getting credits for this post. I should have a sh&# ton of credits if I were, right? Maybe because it was started before the credits were created it does not generate any for me. Hmm, could there be a possible thread move in the future?


It always amazes me when I see it. The word association thread has 1346 replies and 12882 views. This thread has 13963 views and 603 replies. I wonder how many passes this represents. i would guess at least over 100!


----------



## D. Generate

Me! Me! 

Oh... Too early? Fine I'll go back to waiting...


----------



## dayplanner

D. Generate said:


> Me! Me!
> 
> Oh... Too early? Fine I'll go back to waiting...


Ok big D... no need to wait

PM me your addie :w :w :w :w


----------



## ProSpkr

My end went out to radar!


----------



## radar

ProSpkr said:


> My end went out to radar!


Thanks Mark, my end to Da Klugs goes out tomorrow,
Gary

Hey Klugsy, got people waiting in line out here
:r


----------



## LeafHog

radar said:


> Thanks Mark, my end to Da Klugs goes out tomorrow,
> Gary
> 
> Hey Klugsy, got people waiting in line out here
> :r


Leave it to Dave to put the F in PiF


----------



## D. Generate

Franksmith said:


> Ok big D... no need to wait
> 
> PM me your addie


Nah, it's Klugsie's turn to PIF. I was just being a jerk and trying to jump to the front of the line.


----------



## Trooper27

Got Gabes package today...and was very happy to see some very nice looking sticks...can't wait to smokem...I'll post a pic if I can.

Thanks again

Trooper


----------



## D. Generate

tap tap tap

Is this thing on?

I don't think my thread subscription is working.


----------



## dayplanner

D. Generate said:


> Nah, it's Klugsie's turn to PIF. I was just being a jerk and trying to jump to the front of the line.


I know it his turn....

What's a matter? Afraid of getting too many cigars??? :bx


----------



## Da Klugs

OOPS! Sorry for being the human rain delay here.



Would one of you fine smokers like some Tamborils and Cremosa Cubana's?


----------



## LeafHog

me me me! send me your worst!


----------



## Da Klugs

Wow that was fast. Knew those Tamborils would bring them in. 

Pm me your addie


----------



## LeafHog

Now its my turn!


Who wants some free cigars?


----------



## LeafHog

LeafHog said:


> Now its my turn!
> 
> Who wants some free cigars?


ahem!


----------



## dayplanner

LeafHog said:


> ahem!


Somebody better go or I am going to.... been seven days but I am holding off.

:ms


----------



## Da Klugs

Leafhog

Additional grindies are coming: 03043490000304916628


----------



## croatan

LeafHog said:


> ahem!


I've been out of this for a couple of weeks, and I really hate to see LeafHog hanging like that so, with only a bit of arm-twisting required, I'll take those free smokes.


----------



## LeafHog

croatan said:


> I've been out of this for a couple of weeks, and I really hate to see LeafHog hanging like that so, with only a bit of arm-twisting required, I'll take those free smokes.


pm me your addy


----------



## croatan

Wihtout further ado:

Who wants some free smokes?


----------



## ProSpkr

I was on the receiving end of Rod's (Franksmith) PIF. Wow, does this guy know how to hit someone up! Thanks man!


----------



## LeafHog

got Da Klugs pif today. great selection including LVH, Gurkha, Trini, CAO and more!


----------



## DonJefe

croatan said:


> Wihtout further ado:
> 
> Who wants some free smokes?


Hell, I'll take 'em!!


----------



## croatan

DonJefe said:


> Hell, I'll take 'em!!


Glad someone finally took 'em 

PM me your address and they'll be off.


----------



## DonJefe

Free cigars anyone?


----------



## gabebdog1

DonJefe said:


> Free cigars anyone?


me me me i want them


----------



## jgrimball

DonJefe said:


> Free cigars anyone?


ill take them... ahh to late.


----------



## galaga

jgrimball said:


> ill take them... ahh to late.


Hang out and catch Gabe...he got some good smokes too!


----------



## gabebdog1

galaga said:


> Hang out and catch Gabe...he got some good smokes too!


hehe just hapend to be on I came from a MRI and just didnt feel like going to work (found out Im clastraphobic) see at the herf galaga


----------



## DonJefe

PM sent to Gabe for addy.


----------



## gabebdog1

PM sent and with that guys........... quen quere FREE puros???


----------



## jgrimball

gabebdog1 said:


> PM sent and with that guys........... quen quere FREE puros???


ill take them. :w


----------



## gabebdog1

jgrimball said:


> ill take them. :w


hehehe you got them jgri. pm me yor address :SM


----------



## Da Klugs

radar said:


> Thanks Mark, my end to Da Klugs goes out tomorrow,
> Gary
> 
> Hey Klugsy, got people waiting in line out here
> :r


Thank you very much Gary. Not just your everyday garden variety PIF sticks here.

Thought I'd send positive vibes on the backgound for ya "batch on the prowl" You should get USPS t-shirts... We do it slower... We came late and there were no complaints... Specializing in oversize packages.... We don't lick just stamps anymore.... We deliver "the package"....  (Sorry too much nicorette)


----------



## jgrimball

Free cigars anyone?


----------



## dayplanner

jgrimball said:


> Free cigars anyone?


Heck ya baby! Bring em on!


----------



## jgrimball

Franksmith said:


> Heck ya baby! Bring em on!


I got your address already will mail tomorrow!


----------



## dayplanner

jgrimball said:


> I got your address already will mail tomorrow!


Be good... I'm still limping from your last hit :u


----------



## jgrimball

Franksmith said:


> Be good... I'm still limping from your last hit :u


What did I send you last time?


----------



## dayplanner

*WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES?!?!*

*WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES?!?!*

*WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES?!?!*

*WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES?!?!*

*WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES?!?!*

*WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES?!?!*

*WHO WANTS SOME FREE SMOKES?!?!*


----------



## altbier

Whaaaaaat? I take some. PM sent


----------



## dayplanner

jgrimball said:


> What did I send you last time?


 :r

You're right... I was confused.

Hey in that case hit me hard  Just kidding 

TIA!!


----------



## altbier

Ok, Step Up To The Plate If You Want Some Smokes And Some Homebrew!


----------



## dayplanner

altbier said:


> Whaaaaaat? I take some. PM sent


Just remember.... you volenteered... :gn

:w


----------



## altbier

Franksmith said:


> Just remember.... you volenteered... :gn
> 
> :w


 some times us volunteers fight harder than the drafted ones! Did I say draft? who wants some smokes and beer? Like in draught!


----------



## Thurm15

I'll take em!


----------



## radar

Da Klugs said:


> Thank you very much Gary. Not just your everyday garden variety PIF sticks here.
> 
> Thought I'd send positive vibes on the backgound for ya "batch on the prowl" You should get USPS t-shirts... We do it slower... We came late and there were no complaints... Specializing in oversize packages.... We don't lick just stamps anymore.... We deliver "the package"....  (Sorry too much nicorette)


 :r 
Ah Pussy Willow, can't get enough Pussy willow!


----------



## dayplanner

radar said:


> :r
> Ah Pussy Willow, can't get enough Pussy willow!


"Hang on I'll get my hat" :r


----------



## Thurm15

Hey!!! I said I'll Take Em!!!!


----------



## galaga

Thurm15 said:


> Hey!!! I said I'll Take Em!!!!


Maybe your on his ignore list b/c of your avatar. Some peolpe don't like the yanks!


----------



## altbier

you are also supposed to PM me with an address and then offer your PIF.


----------



## galaga

altbier said:


> you are also supposed to PM me with an address and then offer your PIF.


Go for it Thurm, this guy got good stuff!


----------



## Thurm15

altbier said:


> you are also supposed to PM me with an address and then offer your PIF.


Oh, OK I didn't know the proper Pif ediquitte. I thought that you were supposed to acknowledge me in the post first that way I don't look like a beggar. Pm Sent!


----------



## Thurm15

Hey, Who would like some Cigars from my Private Collection?? Hmmm?


----------



## altbier

Thurm15 said:


> Oh, OK I didn't know the proper Pif ediquitte. I thought that you were supposed to acknowledge me in the post first that way I don't look like a beggar. Pm Sent!


 LOL, its a PIF, no begging needed! (holds cigars up a little higher making Thurm jump to reach them)

Oh by the way, what age are you? My beer only goes to those of legal age.......

Cheers!


----------



## Thurm15

altbier said:


> LOL, its a PIF, no begging needed! (holds cigars up a little higher making Thurm jump to reach them)
> 
> Oh by the way, what age are you? My beer only goes to those of legal age.......
> 
> Cheers![/QUOTE
> 
> I'm 31 here's a copy of my ID:


----------



## DonJefe

Received a very nice package from Croatan today! Thank you very much.  I will use the Monte 2 to celebrate one month without cigarettes.


----------



## Thurm15

Who Wants some Cigars?


----------



## gabebdog1

Hey everyone got my package from don jefe  thanks for the monte white lable been wanting to try it and the rest of the stogies look awsome too


----------



## dayplanner

jgrimball said:


> I got your address already will mail tomorrow!


The bird has landed

Always nice to walk into cigars laying all over the place with my cowering behind the couch... Thanks Jgrimball !!!


----------



## jgrimball

Franksmith said:


> The bird has landed
> 
> Always nice to walk into cigars laying all over the place with my cowering behind the couch... Thanks Jgrimball !!!


Hope you enjoy Rod! I know it doesnt stack up to your massive cubans
but you will enjoy them! 
:w


----------



## altbier

Hey Thrum, im my hast to make the mail, I may have forgotten to package some libations.However, I think I threw in more than 5 cigars.....insanity ity is creeping in i fear.
If so, get me the next time around. 

As for FrankSMith, the PIF you sent was incredible!!!! 
That 5 year old cigar was very tasty after eating some country style BBQ ribs.


----------



## hollywood

Thurm15 said:


> Who Wants some Cigars?


Since nobody is stepping to plate ...... *I"LL TAKE 'EM!!*


----------



## Thurm15

You got em Hollywood just Pm me your addy and I'll get em out to ya tommorow. Oh and Altbier, although I was looking foward to your some world Famous Brew, I will enjoy the smokes just the same. Thanks!


----------



## hollywood

HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA!!! Who wants some free smokes!?!?!


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

hollywood said:


> HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA!!! Who wants some free smokes!?!?!


I DO !!!!!!


----------



## hollywood

PuffTheMagicDragon said:


> I DO !!!!!!


Heya Puff! PM me your address, and I'll get 'em out tomorrow!


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

I was just wondering..........anyone want some free cigars?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## hollywood

Hey,

Got my PIF from Thurm last week and forgot to post my pics. Thanks for the smokes!!


----------



## dayplanner

PuffTheMagicDragon said:


> I was just wondering..........anyone want some free cigars?!?!?!?!?!


Well... lets see what you got white shadow... Send em here! Or in proper PIF lingo

*ME ME ME!*


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

Hey Frank, 

PM the addy and I'll get'em out ASAP !!!!


----------



## dayplanner

PM sent so that only leaves one thing to be said....

*WHO*

*WANTS*

*SOME*

*FREE*

*SMOKES?!?!*

:bx


----------



## refill

Franksmith said:


> PM sent so that only leaves one thing to be said....
> 
> *WHO*
> 
> *WANTS*
> 
> *SOME*
> 
> *FREE*
> 
> *SMOKES?!?!*
> 
> :bx


Raises hand me!


----------



## dayplanner

refill said:


> Raises hand me!


Send it and prepare!


----------



## refill

Ok PM sent to the master of Disaster in Cali.

Soooo... Who wants some free smokes!!


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

Got Hollywoods PIF today. All I can say is awesome, thanks bro !!!!!


----------



## refill

Bump

If someone don't take my free smokes I'm going to start randomly bombing people with swisher's or something


----------



## galaga

refill said:


> Bump
> 
> If someone don't take my free smokes I'm going to start randomly bombing people with swisher's or something


Hey. I hate to see begging, and I'm a cheapskate too. I'll take your smokes.

PM sent


----------



## galaga

glovepuppy said:


> Most of you know how it works. First to reply gets the cigars. That person then has 24 hrs to offer free smokes. And like the wheels on the bus - the whole thing goes round and round. Must wait at least 7 days to claim again.
> 
> I don't see any play it forward trades on this forum. Are they banned? I sure hope not cause I'm gonna ask ....


The first post by glovepuppy, 09/09/2004, and its still going!


----------



## galaga

*Who Wants Some Free Smokes*  :w


----------



## NCRadioMan

galaga said:


> *Who Wants Some Free Smokes*  :w


"I DO! Me, me, me!", said the little boy in the front row.

:ms NCRM


----------



## galaga

PM sent :w


----------



## refill

Recieved pif from Rodney today, very generous.
Thanks!! for the free smokes.


----------



## NCRadioMan

Just one question?

*
WHO WANTS FREE SMOKES?* :w

:ms NCRM


----------



## NCRadioMan

I ask a gain:



NCRadioMan said:


> Just one question?
> 
> *
> WHO WANTS FREE SMOKES?* :w
> 
> :ms NCRM


----------



## DonJefe

NCRadioMan said:


> I ask a gain:


Hell, I haven't done this in awhile. I'll take 'em!


----------



## NCRadioMan

DonJefe said:


> Hell, I haven't done this in awhile. I'll take 'em!


pm sent! :w

:ms NCRM


----------



## DonJefe

Who wants 'em?!


----------



## 5thDan

I'll take them
:u


----------



## DonJefe

5thDan said:


> I'll take them
> :u


I already have your addy! With my crazy schedule this week, these probably won't ship until Friday.


----------



## NCRadioMan

DonJefe said:


> Hell, I haven't done this in awhile. I'll take 'em!


Coming your way Jeff!

dc#03032460000168266078 

:ms NCRM


----------



## 5thDan

I've got some cigars. :w Who wants em!

:u


----------



## SlimDiesel

5thDan said:


> I've got some cigars. :w Who wants em!
> 
> :u


If you want I'll take those stinky things off your hands.


----------



## 5thDan

SlimDiesel said:


> If you want I'll take those stinky things off your hands.


There all urine - I mean yours. PM me your addy.

:u


----------



## SlimDiesel

I guess this means the ball is in my court now.

COME AND GET EM!!!
FREE SMOKES


----------



## dayplanner

PuffTheMagicDragon said:


> Hey Frank,
> 
> PM the addy and I'll get'em out ASAP !!!!


And that he did!

And getting them out in style I would like to add! Those are some awesome smokes PTMD! Thanks bud... a very nice PIF play 

Rod


----------



## Da Klugs

SlimDiesel said:


> I guess this means the ball is in my court now.
> 
> COME AND GET EM!!!
> FREE SMOKES


I'm always game for some free smokes.


----------



## SlimDiesel

I guess Klugsie is going to pick on the poor college kid again and make me send him smokes. Got your addy and will get em out next week.


----------



## Danimal

You guys are extremely generous. I will happily smoke those you are willing to give out. I hope I can return the favor to all of you guys someday.


----------



## Da Klugs

Off the clock....


Who Wants Some Free smokes?


----------



## par

I'd be up for that if you don't mind...


----------



## Da Klugs

par said:


> I'd be up for that if you don't mind...


The next step is for you to PM me your addie.


----------



## par

Hi,

PM Sent!

-Par


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

Franksmith said:


> And that he did!
> 
> And getting them out in style I would like to add! Those are some awesome smokes PTMD! Thanks bud... a very nice PIF play
> 
> Rod


Glad to see they got to you okay. Hope you enjoy


----------



## galaga

Got a PIF from refil on Thursday. Very nice selection of smokes. Thank you sir. Lets see if I can get the image in.

picture is here


----------



## galaga

galaga said:


> Got a PIF from refil on Thursday. Very nice selection of smokes. Thank you sir. Lets see if I can get the image in.
> 
> picture is here


I see that didn't work. The images are in my personal photo gallery http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showgallery.php?cat=500
Picture #1

Bottom to top
A nice bamboo corojo which I haven't had yet
A Licenciados which is also new to me
A La Gloria Cubana Series R which I've yet to smoke
A St Louis Rey Maddy which Quixote turned me onto and
A Party short, gonna age this one.


----------



## NCRadioMan

Got galaga's pif today. What a guy! A Perdomo sampler(three BIG Cuban Parejo's) and few Indian Tabac's. Havn't had any of these, many thanks! 

He also threw in a very nice Torrey Pines(2008 US Open) golf ball marker, and a mini-bomb for my "Swisher smoking friend, Kevin" that includes a fiver of Garcia y Vega Chicos and two Black Watch tubos. :r 

Wish I had a camera. :c 

Thanks galaga!

:ms NCRM


----------



## galaga

NCRadioMan said:


> Got galaga's pif today. What a guy! A Perdomo sampler(three BIG Cuban Parejo's) and few Indian Tabac's. Havn't had any of these, many thanks!
> 
> He also threw in a very nice Torrey Pines(2008 US Open) golf ball marker, and a mini-bomb for my "Swisher smoking friend, Kevin" that includes a fiver of Garcia y Vega Chicos and two Black Watch tubos. :r
> 
> Wish I had a camera. :c
> 
> Thanks galaga!
> 
> :ms NCRM


Enjoy. Those Parejos need extra time in the humi to stabilize. I smoked one this week-end and I had burn problems as it had only been in the humi about two weeks. It burned unevenly and was a PITA, but it had more kick than I remembered and was calling me Sally. Good taste though!


----------



## par

soooooooo......

tell me...

WHO WANTS FREE CIGARS???


----------



## jgrimball

par said:


> soooooooo......
> 
> tell me...
> 
> WHO WANTS FREE CIGARS???


ME ME ME


----------



## par

PM me your address and you're on!


----------



## jgrimball

_*who wants some stogies?!?!?!?!?!?*_​


----------



## glovepuppy

jgrimball said:


> _*who wants some stogies?!?!?!?!?!?*_​


I haven't played in a while.

Send 'em this way partner. Addy is in my profile.


----------



## Moglman-cl

I'm in grim! I'd love to get in on the pif.


----------



## Moglman-cl

glovepuppy said:


> I haven't played in a while.
> 
> Send 'em this way partner. Addy is in my profile.


No worries. Another time ...


----------



## galaga

Moglman said:


> No worries. Another time ...


The puppy will be posting in a little while....get his!


----------



## jgrimball

glovepuppy said:


> I haven't played in a while.
> 
> Send 'em this way partner. Addy is in my profile.


*I already sent you one package this week!!!! :c :c *
Just kidding bro that was for the lottery, I will send out a nice PIF package Monday. :w


----------



## glovepuppy

galaga said:


> The puppy will be posting in a little while....get his!


That's right. Who wants 'em!

FREE CIGARS!!

P.S. Grimball - sorry dude, I should have realized that and waited for the next person or done it earlier so you could have sent them both at once. No one ever said I was the smartest person around.


----------



## Moglman-cl

Sure. Lay em on me. I'll send a PM with my addy. Thanks!


----------



## Da Klugs

SlimDiesel's PIF arrived Yesterday. Very nice. Another poor student giving up "lifes necessities".

Thank you very much. Guess I better get some cigars out to Par.


----------



## Moglman-cl

Let me know if you got my PM glovepuppy.

In the meantime, I have to wonder...

*is there anyone left out there who 
might like some FREE CIGARS!?*


----------



## Papa Herf

(clears throat) MI MI MI


----------



## Moglman-cl

Papa Herf said:


> (clears throat) MI MI MI


Yeeeahhh Papa! Ya wants it, ya gots it. 
PM your Addy please.


----------



## BigVito

Subscribing


----------



## Moglman-cl

Papa Herf said:


> (clears throat) MI MI MI


PIF package proceeding by pompt post to Papa Herf.

DC #0304 7990 0003 0657 2207


----------



## Papa Herf

COME TO PAPA


----------



## altbier

Papa Herf said:


> COME TO PAPA


I am up for it papa!


----------



## Foz

Papa Herf said:


> COME TO PAPA


If thats you offering em up, this is me saying *I'll take em!*


----------



## Foz

Dang a day late and a dollar short, oh well, next time


----------



## altbier

Foz said:


> If thats you offering em up, this is me saying *I'll take em!*


Sorry Foz, I beat ya to it. PM me your addy and you will get my pif (which includes some homemade beer.....)

Cheers!

(you are up now by the way!)


----------



## Foz

altbier said:


> Sorry Foz, I beat ya to it. PM me your addy and you will get my pif (which includes some homemade beer.....)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> (you are up now by the way!)


Well thank you sir, PM on its way

Chris


----------



## Foz

In the interest of keeping things moving right along here, ANYONE WANT SOME FREE CIGARS???


----------



## Thurm15

I'll take em.


----------



## Thurm15

Free Smokes anyone?


----------



## Da Klugs

par said:


> I'd be up for that if you don't mind...


Sorry this took so long. They were back-ordered on the tamborils. 

03043490000304933366


----------



## gabebdog1

Thurm15 said:


> Free Smokes anyone?


OHHH ME ILL TAKE EM :SM


----------



## Thurm15

gabebdog1 said:


> OHHH ME ILL TAKE EM :SM


You got em Gabe. Just Pm me with your Addie and they will go out ASAP.


----------



## gabebdog1

Thurm15 said:


> You got em Gabe. Just Pm me with your Addie and they will go out ASAP.


sent thurm ... and im waiting


----------



## 5thDan

This PIF was in my mailbox today. Thanks Don Jefe.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

^^^Looks good. That Exodus 1959 has my mouth watering. Nice play.^^^


----------



## DonJefe

5thDan said:


> This PIF was in my mailbox today. Thanks Don Jefe.


Sorry it took so long!! Hope I sent something you'll enjoy smoking.


----------



## 5thDan

PuffTheMagicDragon said:


> ^^^Looks good. That Exodus 1959 has my mouth watering. Nice play.^^^


I'm going to let them rest in the humi from there long journey and in a few weeks at an appropriate occasion (My 3rd grandchild is due the end of July)the Exodus 1959 will welcome him into the world.


----------



## 5thDan

DonJefe said:


> Sorry it took so long!! Hope I sent something you'll enjoy smoking.


No need to apologize. You had your hands full getting the LOLH box on its long journey.


----------



## gabebdog1

ok guys who wants some cremosas???


----------



## Thurm15

Foz, I got the smokes today. Great selection! That Punch looks like it has some age on it too! Thanks ,Scott


----------



## Moglman-cl

glovepuppy said:


> That's right. Who wants 'em!
> 
> FREE CIGARS!!


Received the package today from Glovepuppy. Nice play! Several of these are new for me and I am looking forward to each one. Thanks very much.


----------



## glovepuppy

Moglman said:


> Received the package today from Glovepuppy. Nice play! Several of these are new for me and I am looking forward to each one. Thanks very much.


You're very welcome.
I hope you enjoy them.

pjg


----------



## altbier

Hey FOZ, your package is ready and goes out tomorrow.

You should get it Monday.
0103 8555 7494 6934 1864

Cheers!


----------



## icehog3

Don't wanna leave this sitting too long...Gabe, I'll take 'em!


----------



## gabebdog1

icehog3 said:


> Don't wanna leave this sitting too long...Gabe, I'll take 'em!


you got them hog pm your addy... please try not to u from the excitement of smokeing the great and fabulos cremosa


----------



## icehog3

gabebdog1 said:


> you got them hog pm your addy... please try not to u from the excitement of smokeing the great and fabulos cremosa


MMMMMMMMMM....Cremosas......droooooooooooooool....

PM sent, thanks dog!


----------



## Papa Herf

Props to Moglman for a very nice PIF, setting the bar pretty high for my upcoming delivery to Altbier:

ERDM Robusto Larga
FDA Maximo
Henry Clay Honduran Belicoso
Sancho Panza Dulcinea
LGC Serie R # 5
HDM Excalibur 1 Nat

Thanks again Scott! :w


----------



## Foz

altbier said:


> Hey FOZ, your package is ready and goes out tomorrow.
> 
> You should get it Monday.
> 0103 8555 7494 6934 1864
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you sir, I can hardly wait


----------



## Moglman-cl

Papa Herf said:


> Props to Moglman for a very nice PIF, setting the bar pretty high for my upcoming delivery to Altbier:
> 
> ERDM Robusto Larga
> FDA Maximo
> Henry Clay Honduran Belicoso
> Sancho Panza Dulcinea
> LGC Serie R # 5
> HDM Excalibur 1 Nat
> 
> Thanks again Scott! :w


You are very welcome, Sir Papa! I hope they bring some enjoyment.


----------



## icehog3

Ok LOTLs...who wants some rockets? :hn


----------



## altbier

Got a nice package from Moglman today:
Gran Habano Corojo #5
Henry Clay Belicoso
LGC SR#5 (D.R.)
ERDM Coix Supreme (Cuba)
Bahia Trinidad Rothschild 
SCdH El Principe (Cuba)

Someone else is trying to push me down that Cuban slope! Geeez man!

I am going to let these sit a wek or two and will enjoy them!Thanks!


----------



## altbier

icehog3 said:


> Ok LOTLs...who wants some rockets? :hn


I am up for it IceHog! Pm sent


----------



## 5thDan

icehog3 said:


> Ok LOTLs...who wants some rockets? :hn


I'll light the wick on those rockets


----------



## altbier

Who is up for some nice sticks and a bottle of home made Chablis?


----------



## MiamiE

hey altbier ill take some sticks


----------



## icehog3

Ok George, you got it....sorry 5thDan, looks like you were 1 minute late...look for MiamiE to post, you should be able to grab some sticks within 24 hours!

George, your PIF will go out within the next couple days!


----------



## MiamiE

5thDan PM me your address


----------



## Foz

Altbier - got your package today, many thanks. You sir are a gentleman and a scholar. You're also going to have to let me know what most of these are  . I recognize the Boli and the Indian Tabac but the rest of these babies are new to me. Thanks again.

Chris


----------



## 5thDan

MiamiE said:


> 5thDan PM me your address


PM sent. Thanks for the pickup on my 1 min late request. 

Okay boys and Girls we got some seegars to give away to the fastest typist. Who wants them?


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

5thDan said:


> PM sent. Thanks for the pickup on my 1 min late request.
> 
> Okay boys and Girls we got some seegars to give away to the fastest typist. Who wants them?


Was I fast enough? :z


----------



## SigEpGF

*Greetings*

Hello friends,
Foz sent me over here. Look forward to chatting with you.

G


----------



## Foz

Hey buddy, make sure you pop over to the first page and read how this thread works :u


----------



## 5thDan

PuffTheMagicDragon said:


> Was I fast enough? :z


Your magic is truly strong Puff. You got some sticks made of leaves with amazing traits coming your way. You know the rest of the drill - PM me your addy.


----------



## SigEpGF

Foz said:


> Hey buddy, make sure you pop over to the first page and read how this thread works :u


Alright I know how it works now... I just have to make sure I visit often so I can get in on the action!

GF :u


----------



## MiamiE

5thDan PM me your address again please. im a [email protected]


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

I was just curious...........but would anyone like some smokes? The best kind at that, FREE !!!


----------



## SigEpGF

PuffTheMagicDragon said:


> I was just curious...........but would anyone like some smokes? The best kind at that, FREE !!!


I WOULD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :u


----------



## SigEpGF

I think it's time to keep this one going, what do you think?

FREE CIGARS, ANYONE?   :w

First to reply gets 'em!

(PM me your address after you post!)

GF :u


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

SigEpGF said:


> I WOULD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :u


I will get them out as soon as I can.


----------



## SigEpGF

PuffTheMagicDragon said:


> I will get them out as soon as I can.


Thanks Puff.. I look foward to it! :w


----------



## MiamiE

Altbier send a [email protected] array of sticks beer and wine! thanks dude!


----------



## MiamiE

hatchells irish stout is some GOOD stuff!


----------



## 5thDan

Hey Puff - Package on it way. My guess is you should get it Monday or Tuesday.
DC 0301 0120 0003 9553 3823

Hope you like them


----------



## icehog3

Hi George!

Your PIF is on the way!! 

DC# 0303 3430 0001 1720 7097


----------



## SigEpGF

MAYBE YOU DIDN'T HEAR ME THE FIRST TIME....

FREE CIGARS, ANYONE?   

First to reply gets 'em!

(PM me your address after you post!)

GF :u


----------



## SlimDiesel

Hey I can't let a brother hang this long. I'll take those stanky thangs off your hands. Got my addy comin in right away.


----------



## icehog3

Gabe's Pif hit my mailbox today, and I should have suspected it was a good one when the mailman was smiling too! Three NCs that I have yet to try...a Casa Fuente, a Fuente Gran Reservo and a Torano Reserva Selecta. On top of that, the dog hits me with a PSD4, which has become one of my favorite habanos of late....Thanks Gabe! I think I have something here you might enjoy too, check your PMs.


----------



## altbier

And to follow that note, I got an incredible PIF from icehog today!
A PSD4, Padron Anni 1964, cifuentes partagas, la vieja, and a la aroma d cuba.
Plus there was a note to get my act together and make his skittlebrau (which by the way, ingredients have been ordered so in 4 weeks we will have some!)

Cheers and thanks for the great pif!


----------



## icehog3

altbier said:


> And to follow that note, I got an incredible PIF from icehog today!
> A PSD4, Padron Anni 1964, cifuentes partagas, la vieja, and a la aroma d cuba.
> Plus there was a note to get my act together and make his skittlebrau (which by the way, ingredients have been ordered so in 4 weeks we will have some!)
> 
> Cheers and thanks for the great pif!


You're welcome George!

And as my friend, Special Ed says..."Skittlebrau...Yay!!!"


----------



## glovepuppy

I am very tardy in giving props to jgrimball on the superior pif package he sent me.

Thanks for the 'gars brother, they look mmm mmm good. :w


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

Recieved 5th Dan's pif today. Awesome selection of smokes Paul. Huge thanks from WV.


----------



## 5thDan

PuffTheMagicDragon said:


> Recieved 5th Dan's pif today. Awesome selection of smokes Paul. Huge thanks from WV.


Enjoy then smokes. Glad you like them.


----------



## SigEpGF

Slim,

INCOMING!!!!!!!!!! RUN FOR COVER!!!!!!! 
:gn :gn :gn 

0305 0830 0004 2619 7709


----------



## SlimDiesel

Guess the ball is in my court now.
Free, ahem, there that's better.
FREE CIGARS, ANYONE?


----------



## par

Nope.. I won't take them!

But when i'm back in california you can bet i'll be watching the PIF so i can send out some tasty cigars... 2 weeks and counting!!!

-Par


----------



## ATLHARP

SlimDiesel said:


> Guess the ball is in my court now.
> Free, ahem, there that's better.
> FREE CIGARS, ANYONE?


I'll take'em , I am itchin' to send some out soon anyway.

ATL


----------



## 5thDan

MiamiE said:


> 5thDan PM me your address again please. im a [email protected]


Erik,
Got your sticks a couple days ago. Awsome selection, I haven't had any of them. What are the two unbabded ones? I've got them taking a nice nap for a couple of weeks and then I'll probably be taking a couple to work for a lunch time treat. :w


----------



## SlimDiesel

ATLHARP I don't know who the hell you are so pm me your name, address, social security number, driver's license number, mother's maiden name, credit card number and expiration date, and a picture of you in a chicken suit singing "I'm a little teapot." Or just name and addy will do for me.


----------



## ATLHARP

You got it, 


ATL


----------



## altbier

SlimDiesel said:


> ATLHARP I don't know who the hell you are so pm me your name, address, social security number, driver's license number, mother's maiden name, credit card number and expiration date, and a picture of you in a chicken suit singing "I'm a little teapot." Or just name and addy will do for me.


Hey slim, I want a copy of that photo when you get it!

I know Andrew and can use the photo for blackmail. There is also a girl who thought he was cute in FL, so I need the photo to dissuade her! :r


----------



## SlimDiesel

altbier said:


> Hey slim, I want a copy of that photo when you get it!
> 
> I know Andrew and can use the photo for blackmail. There is also a girl who thought he was cute in FL, so I need the photo to dissuade her! :r


Hey, you're married so after you dissuade her send her over here. And don't you know blackmail is such an ugly word, I prefer to think of it as getting things the easy way.


----------



## ATLHARP

Who wants free Cigars! For the record, I am impossible to blackmail......I always use an alias!

Haha!

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY

ATLHARP said:


> Who wants free Cigars! For the record, I am impossible to blackmail......I always use an alias!
> 
> Haha!
> 
> ATL


Maybe....But there are people who know you!!!!!!


----------



## altbier

ATLHARP said:


> Who wants free Cigars! For the record, I am impossible to blackmail......I always use an alias!
> Haha!
> ATL


I see, with your avatar and name, most gorillas think you are a black bluesman who plays the mouth harp!


----------



## 5thDan

altbier said:


> I see, with your avatar and name, most gorillas think you are a black bluesman who plays the mouth harp!


He's NOT?  :r


----------



## ATLHARP

altbier said:


> I see, with your avatar and name, most gorillas think you are a black bluesman who plays the mouth harp!


True, but other shots of Walter Horton show him and his noodly eye. At least we can play in tune so there is hope. I dig the Churchill avatar!

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP

Ron1YY said:


> Maybe....But there are people who know you!!!!!!


Is that a yes to the PIF?

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY

ATLHARP said:


> Is that a yes to the PIF?
> 
> ATL


Not this time...We already trade just about every weekend anyway, But thanks.

Ron


----------



## 5thDan

ATLHARP said:


> Who wants free Cigars! For the record, I am impossible to blackmail......I always use an alias!
> 
> Haha!
> 
> ATL


Since Ron1yy wont take then off your hands, Ill take those sticks off your hands


----------



## ATLHARP

5thDan said:


> Since Ron1yy wont take then off your hands, Ill take those sticks off your hands


Alrighty,

Just PM your addy and I will ship'em out to you.

Thanks,

ATL


----------



## 5thDan

Ok - I've been told there may be somone who may be interested in some cigars I'm giving away. So is it true? First LOTL to reply gets em.


----------



## mels95yj

5thDan said:


> Ok - I've been told there may be somone who may be interested in some cigars I'm giving away. So is it true? First LOTL to reply gets em.


I'll take them!

Mel


----------



## 5thDan

mels95yj said:


> I'll take them!
> 
> Mel


I just knew there would be someone willing to take these cigars off my hands. PM your addy and we'll ge them on there way.


----------



## mels95yj

Got some cigars here for somebody! Can I get a free? Do I hear a free? Going once. Going twice....

Mel


----------



## SigEpGF

SlimDiesel,

Did you get my package? I lost the tracking # on it... Silly me.

SigEpGF


----------



## mels95yj

mels95yj said:


> Got some cigars here for somebody! Can I get a free? Do I hear a free? Going once. Going twice....
> 
> Mel


Anybody? Free cigars here! First come, first served!

Mel


----------



## Moglman-cl

mels95yj said:


> Anybody? Free cigars here! First come, first served!
> 
> Mel


Wow! No takers yet? Count me in pal.


----------



## Moglman-cl

The long weekend approaches for some of us to celebrate United States of America independence with family and friends. If there is anyone who would like some *FREE CIGARS for the 4th*, answer quickly and I'll try to have them to you quickly.


----------



## 5thDan

mels95yj said:


> I'll take them!
> 
> Mel


Mel,

Package went out today

DC 0305 0830 0000 2672 7498


----------



## ATLHARP

Hey Paul, 

Keep an eye on yer mailbox:

DC:0304 1560 0004 0712 8717


Enjoy, 

ATL


----------



## gabebdog1

Moglman said:


> The long weekend approaches for some of us to celebrate United States of America independence with family and friends. If there is anyone who would like some *FREE CIGARS for the 4th*, answer quickly and I'll try to have them to you quickly.


Ill take em moglman


----------



## Moglman-cl

gabebdog1 said:


> Ill take em moglman


You got 'em Gabe. Just need that ol' PM with your addy, and I'll get them out tomorrow.


----------



## gabebdog1

PM sent


----------



## mels95yj

Scott,

They were sent out today.

0304 1560 0000 3679 4628

Mel


----------



## SigEpGF

Hi Puff,

Do you have the tracking number for my package?

GF


----------



## gabebdog1

ok guys its my turn to give them up but aint going out till after socal herf...  I hope a newbie gets this cuz its gonna be good.

SO WHO WANTS SOME FING CIGARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATLHARP

ooops! wrong post!


----------



## Thurm15

Why I would Gabe!


----------



## gabebdog1

Thurm15 said:


> Why I would Gabe!


hey thurm you got thrm PM your addy
:SM


----------



## Moglman-cl

mels95yj said:


> Anybody? Free cigars here! First come, first served!
> 
> Mel


Hats off to Mel and his mad piffin' skills! Got this today. Please correct me if I got any of these wrong. Thanks very much Mel. You rock!

ERdM Robusto Larga
CAO Brazilia Gol
CAO Gold Robusto
Carlos Torano Exodus Robusto Corto
AF Hemmingway Short Story


----------



## mels95yj

Moglman said:


> Hats off to Mel and his mad piffin' skills! Got this today. Please correct me if I got any of these wrong. Thanks very much Mel. You rock!
> 
> ERdM Robusto Larga
> CAO Brazilia Gol
> CAO Gold Robusto
> Carlos Torano Exodus Robusto Corto
> AF Hemmingway Short Story


I'm glad you got them ok. You got them correct. I haven't tried the Torano or the CAO Gold, but I really enjoy the others. I read you hadn't gotten into the CAO's yet, so I figured I'd help ya out.

Mel


----------



## gabebdog1

gabebdog1 said:


> hey thurm you got thrm PM your addy
> :SM


hey thurm I need your addy to mail the stogies, if you still want them if not gonna have to give them to another newbie :SM


----------



## Thurm15

Sorry Gabe, Addy sent. Hey anyone want some Cigars?


----------



## JDO

Thurm15 said:


> Sorry Gabe, Addy sent. Hey anyone want some Cigars?


I do!


----------



## 5thDan

ATLHARP said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> Keep an eye on yer mailbox:
> 
> DC:0304 1560 0004 0712 8717
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> ATL


Got your package Saturday afternoon. I am truly astounded at your generosity. I'll post a picture this evening so others can share in my joy at what you sent.


----------



## Thurm15

JDO said:


> I do!


Well JDO, PM me your Addy!!!


----------



## JDO

Who wants some FREE CIGARS???


----------



## Da Klugs

JDO said:


> Who wants some FREE CIGARS???


Hey I'm always game for some strange. Send em my way.


----------



## dayplanner

Dang that Klugs is fast!


----------



## JDO

Da Klugs said:


> Hey I'm always game for some strange. Send em my way.


Ok Klugs PM me your addy.


----------



## 5thDan

5thDan said:


> Got your package Saturday afternoon. I am truly astounded at your generosity. I'll post a picture this evening so others can share in my joy at what you sent.


Here is the picture of what Altharp sent me. Going to let them rest a while and then enjoy the hell out of them! Thanks again Alt


----------



## galaga

Geez, that's not a PIF, thats a bomb!


----------



## JDO

Geez thats a hugh Pif. Nice score 5thDan and way to blow up a mailbox ALTHARP :w


----------



## Da Klugs

Free Smokes. Anyone want some free smokes?


----------



## NiteDog

i'm game. what do i gotta do?


----------



## Da Klugs

NiteDog said:


> i'm game. what do i gotta do?


You PM me your address. I send you some cigars.

Within 24 hours you ask the same question. Whomever answers, you send some cigars to as well.


----------



## JDO

Klugs I am mailing your Pif at lunch today.


----------



## kenstogie

Wow.


----------



## NiteDog

¿Liberta puros cualquiera? 

or

Befri sigarer noen? 

or

Befreien Sie Zigarren jemand?


----------



## NiteDog

alright, in english: 
FREE SMOKE ANYONE?


----------



## JDO

Dave-----> 03911890999000011592


----------



## JDO

Got my Pif today from Thurm!!
Thanks man. I am excited to try these bad boys out. Especially the Exodus.


----------



## galaga

Bump -- anyone remember who's up to bat in this thread?


----------



## justinphilly-cl

I am in!



NiteDog said:


> alright, in english:
> FREE SMOKE ANYONE?


----------



## galaga

justinphilly said:


> I am in!


Are you offering up smokes.... I think that NiteDog has already played these smokes forward. Give it another day and if no magilla steps up to the plate, then I'll start this back off.


----------



## NCRadioMan

Well, looks like we got 2 PIF threads going. 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13137

:ms NCRM


----------



## galaga

NCRadioMan said:


> Well, looks like we got 2 PIF threads going.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13137
> 
> :ms NCRM


I see -- that guy probably goes to Doak Campble stadium and roots for the 'Canes. THX MiaMie for the new thread -- unless Puppy says otherwise, I'll go over to that one.


----------

